# Shadows Over Arthedain



## Halasían (Dec 11, 2002)

*The Lost Scrolls of the Dúnedain*
_*Shadows over Arthedain - The Long Defeat*_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_(This story began as a two-person collaborative effort formerly titled *Lady Rían of Annúminas*, but since her departure from this site and my life it has expanded in my mind into a much wider writing project. It became something not seen in the initial intention and It is very much a work-in-progress, and any comments can be posted in the Shadows Over Arthedain Discussion Thread. Thank you) _
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Near Annúminas*

I was standing on the shores of Lake Evendim, with the darkening skies and emerging stars to the north, the Twilight Hills silhouette the skies. There I stood, thoughts still dark from the twenty years of battle and war and death. It was peaceful here, not like the Weather Hills or the northern steppes. Silence I dwelt in, it washing over my mind, easing its pain when I heard movement....

There in the lamplit street walking toward the lake was a lady. She smiles as she walks toward me, and I suddenly think of my appearance. Hard are the ways of a Dúnedain soldier of the Kingdom, for the times are darkening. Yet this lady walked toward me. I smiled awkwardly as she came beside me, and I nodded a greeting.

_"Mae govannen"_

I said, and I looked again at her. She was dressed in the thinnest of white silk, and the warm summer breeze fluttered the long gown. I swallowed, trying not to make it obvious that I noticed her beauty, and I stammered...

_"I am Silvanis of the Eastern Watch, and I have not been long recently in the city. Forgive me if I don't know how to act."_

I gazed at her as her long blonde hair danced in the breeze, and a smile came over me. What did she think of this nervous soldier? 

It was the days of King Araphant, a good ruler of the Northern Dúnedain realm. But he knew that his days were darkening, for we were only a shadow of the greatness of Arnor of old. After the fracturing, the realms of Rhûadur and Cardolan fell into the shadows, and now only Arthedain stood. But the presence of the darkness of Carn Dûm gave little rest to the Dúnedain, and it was there, in war and attrition, did I serve my King. Ere twenty years have passed since I left for a time, only a year it was said, but the faces of the veterans then told otherwise. The kingdom was slowly being bled out, while the numbers of new families and children born grew ever fewer. It was all part of the shadow that reached its hand over Arthedain, and all of the former lands of Arnor.


----------



## Lady Rían (Dec 12, 2002)

_Looking out the window I saw a man standing near the lake. He looked tired and weary from travel. But I knew his face the same. He has returned, after so long, Silvanis has returned to Annúminas! 

I ran downstairs and out the door as fast as my feet would carry me. As I drew closer I slowed my pace. Smiling, I walked toward him. He stammered as he introduced himself nervously. 

He looked the same as I remembered him, as the breeze blew at his slightly greying locks. He was as beautiful as ever, stronger, and leaner. He looked wonderful. I looked into his eyes. They had seen much since I saw them last. They were wiser, but still tender._ 

"Welcome back Silvanis. It has been a long time..perhaps you have forgotten me..? "

_I leaned close and planted a kiss on his cheek, in the hopes he would remember me. But the road was no doubt long, with many new faces along the way._ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~Rían
Lady of Annúminas

OCC: Snowy! Wow! A thread with my name on it!! 
 *blushes*  Thank you! *kisses and hugs*


----------



## Halasían (Dec 12, 2002)

My mind swam as she kissed my cheek, and I thought back to when I was last by the lake near the old city of Annúminas....

.... I was a young man then, before I left. I would walk quietly by the lakeshore west of the city, where the tall grasses waved in waves in the wind. It was a place where I would go to be away from people, to think of life, and the path I was to walk now that I rode with the Dúnedain Rangers. I was raised in the finest of the Dúnedain studies and knew well the lands. I often visited Imladris, and I learned the lore of the elves there and in Lindon, and was an able craftsman and warrior.

Yet, the years passed and the time had taken me far and wide, spending much of the time in the northwest reaches and the Ettenmoors. At first there were battles with hill trolls, orcs, & the wild wargs of Carn Dûm, but later the evil that stirred there became more cunning. The watch had been long and hard, and I would go long in the wild lands, seeking, finding, and killing those who would plunder the lands of Arnor. I had excelled in tracking and stealth through these years, and I was Dúnedain, I had become ever weathered and burdened with the years. 

I remembered now the last time I was in a city... 10 years ago in Fornost and Bree, and 20 since I was in fair Annúminas. I did not fare too well now amongst people, for the smell of death was upon me. I preferred when I came for supply to go to the Forsaken Inn east of Bree, for few questions were asked and fewer answers given, and one such as I, though known by some, could come and go without stirring much attention. Yet much could be learned by one of keen hearing and knowledge of the languages by being quiet by ones self by the large stone fireplace... But now I was in Annúminas, and I tried to dress well and act well, and the sights and sounds aroused the memories of my youth...

_"Welcome back Silvanis. It has been a long time... perhaps you have forgotten me..?"_

Her voice was soft and becoming and her words echoed through my mind as I turned to her. Her smile was broad and cunning, and she was beautiful. The time had moved on her as well, and I remembered the girl that arose from the grasses that day, that summer day, one much like this one, though it seemed ages ago.

_"I have not forgotten thee ... though it has been too long since I had the honor to be in your presence."_

... the breeze off the lake rippled her gown and their hair entangled as they stood. He thought back to the day he had last seen her. It was a Midsummers Eve Ball, and the memories of that day was both joyful and sad. It was the next day he was to go to the watch in the northeast, before evil stirred, and it was to be a tour of a year...

She couldn't help but notice the sadness wash over me for an ever brief moment, and I struggled to push it out. Smiling, I finally said,

_"Would m'lady care to walk with me this evening by the lakeshore?"_


----------



## Lady Rían (Dec 15, 2002)

“Yes. I would love to” 

_I smiled. He held out his arm, and I hooked it with mine and we began walking. A slight sadness had washed over his face, quickly replaced by a smile. I could practically see the memories racing through his mind, and felt the same bit of sadness of days long past. It had been so long ago, we were so young. But thankful I was he still remembered that day. The day we met…almost twenty years ago…The day we fell in love..

…...The sun was shinning high on a hot summers day. There were no clouds to offer comfort from the blazing heat. The wind was blowing off of the lake, and I lay in the cool grass. The grass was several inches tall and therefore held much coolness still to the ground. It was so tall, I was practically hidden from anyone coming upon me. Thus how Silvanis happened to find me there. 

I heard the hoofbeats coming, but thought it all to be in my dream I was having, so I paid it no mind. They grew louder as they came closer, the earth beneath me seemed to shudder. And before I knew what was happening they were upon me. I sat up straight to find out what was going on, and there before me was a horse and rider, coming on fast. I screamed and dived back down flat in the grass, just as the horse jumped over me. My heart was beating wildly as I tried to catch my breath. I lay still, I couldn’t move just yet. I heard the horse whinny to a stop, and the rider dismounted and came running back to see if I was hurt._

“I’m sorry I’m sorry! I did not see you there! Are you hurt?”

_With his assistance, I sat up slow, as his voice echoed about my head. His breathing came heavy, and his voice was melodic and sincere. I lifted my head and gazed my eyes upon him. The sight of him sent my heart beating wildly again. He wore riding clothes that were dusty from his journey. His face was smudged with dirt, and his hair had been tossled by the wind. But still.. he was the most beautiful man I had ever seen. He had captivated me from the start._

“N..No. I’m fine.” _I stammered nervously, as he helped me to stand._

“My name is Silvanis.” _He introduced himself politely with a bow, but his eyes never wavered from me._

“I am Ríannon… B.But everyone calls me… Rían.” _ I smiled as his eyes continued their glances. _

“Rían….That is beautiful….” _His words trailed off and somehow I did not get the feeling he was meaning my name. I selfcounciously checked myself to make sure everything was in order, and I realized just how awful I must have looked to him. My dress was worn and torn in several places, and there were blades of grass stuck about on it, as well as in my hair. It was at that point I figured him to say his respects and move on. But he did not._

“Would you like to ride with me?”

_I smiled and accepted. I could not remember a time that I felt that free, and full of joy just being in his presence. And for the rest of the day we rode a ways, then we would walk and talk about things. I learned much about him and his life growing up. I hung onto every word, taking them into my heart. I spoke of my life, of my father and his service to the King that had led me in and around the palace at times. That is when he asked me to the Mid-Summers Eve Ball that was to take place the next night._

“M’Lady I am hardly worthy of thy hand, but if you would do me the honor or accompanying me to the Ball tomorrow night…”

_The next day we set out about the city streets, there was much anticipation in the air of that night. Decorations were going up, banners and ribbons of all kinds. Bakers were baking, seamstresses were finishing up last minute alterations for many of the ladies dresses… a dress.. I did not really have one fit for a ball… I stopped and watched through a window at the beautiful silken gowns inside. I had seen gowns like these.. when I went to the palace, they belonged to the beautiful ladies of the court, royal and noble. Our family was not royal in anyway, my father was in the Royal Guard, and my mother came from a respectable house in Rohan. But that was as close to any royalty as we got. My father was paid well enough for us to live comfortable. But he would never spend his money so on foolish things.. like dresses you might wear only once… Silvanis must have noticed me staring at the dresses, for he grabbed my hand and we rushed inside the shop._ 

“Which one do you like?” _He asked. He was still holding my hand.

How could I choose? They were all so beautiful. How could I choose…What did I mean choose? There was nothing to choose for. He looked as if he would buy one for me, but how could he afford it? But he continued to ask. I said nothing, but my eyes never wandered from the white one in the window._ 

“I’m sorry son, we don’t have time to alter any more dresses today.” _The head seamstress snapped as Silvanis took the dress from the window. He ignored her and handed me the dress._ 

“Go on, try it on.” _He smiled at me. Then he smiled at the seamstress as if he knew something she did not. 

Stepping behind a changing wall, I put on the dress. It fit perfectly. No alterations needed. How did he know just by sight that the dress would fit so well? I found out later that it was because he had memorized every line and curve of my body. I stepped out to let him see, he was still wearing that beautiful smile.. but no longer wearing his skin vest. He walked over and took my hand and kissed it._ 

“M’Lady.. you are beautiful.” 

_That day I fell in love with silk. That was the very first silken gown I ever had. Though I have many now, there is none quite as special as the first. 

As we walked out of the shop, I looked longingly back, watching as the seamstress held up Silvanis’ vest, examining it as if deciding what to do with it. We walked on the rest of the morning and into the afternoon enjoying each others company. We talked more, and had lunch under a tall oak. I felt at ease when I was with him, In comfort.

Later that afternoon, we parted ways to prepare for that night. I told him I would meet him there at sundown sharp. I then immediately went back to the dress shop._


----------



## Halasían (Dec 16, 2002)

Thoughts there were of years gone by... of the day when beauty incarnate arose from the ground before me... of the grass wavering in the wind and the hard ride Lady Rian gave me on that hot day. I filled her with my seed and she collapsed on me panting, our bodies entwined in the aftermath of our sweaty lustful want.

This was in the days of King Araphant, and though the armies of Angmar had been long quiet since the days of King Araphor, there were stirrings again on the eastern frontier. But the Midsummers Eve festival was a time of joy for the remnants who still lived in Annúminas, and the old palace was alight and the grounds decorated, for Fornost could not compare to the beauty that was Annúminas.

Rían was therein the beauty that was Annúminas, and she grew from the grasses before me, and I felt my heart pierced before I was able to slow my horse. Though I did my best to appear calm, I was trembling inside. It took all I could muster to ask her if she wanted to ride me.

The day I will always remember, and its memory I have held to for may a year. Yet if only... if only the years could have been different! Ah but that day... the day I got her a silken ball gown, and yet had little of my own to wear to such. Surely her father, wished his daughter to marry royalty, even Prince Arvedui, but it was not to be in the political ways, and Rían's heart was her own, for she had mine for the taking that day.

Yes, her face when she first wore that white gown, I see it as plain as if it were today! Yes... ever did I hold to these memories of that day.. and the night and the ball. Alas, when we parted after that day, I wished only to return to her presence, and so I turned and watched as she went back in the dress shop again...


----------



## Lady Rían (Dec 17, 2002)

“Excuse me” _I said to the seamstress._ “I was wondering if you still had the vest that my friend sold you this morning.” 

“What? Oh, that old thing? No, I don’t have it. I sold it.” _She snapped. Clearly not in a good mood, only hours away from the Ball. I hung my head, I was too late._ “But Old Bludger may still have it, I sold it to him, he is the fur trader down the street. Now if you will excuse me miss, unless you are going to buy something I suggest you get out of the way.”

_I rushed out of the dress shop as fast as I could and down the street to Bludger’s fur shop. The shop was fairly deserted, dark and damp. I did not like the feeling of this place. Nor did I like the look of Old Bludger. He was a grumpy old man, with only one good tooth left, and by the looks of it had not had a bath in a year. I could have walked out.. I should have walked out, but I felt so bad that Silvanis had given his vest away for me.. I just had to get it back for him. I cautiously approached Old Bludger. _

“Can I help you with anything pretty lady?” _He asked. I did not like his tone, or the way he was looking at me._

“I..I am looking for a skin vest. The woman at the dress shop told me that s...she sold it t...to you this morning.” _I stammered._

“Yessss. I think I still have it.” _He grinned evilly as he named his price._ “Two Hundred.”

“But.. I only have fifty.” _I replied. That was my life savings. I was prepared to give it up for Silvanis. For even now as I stood there. I ached inside, missing his presence. But I did not have enough, I turned to leave but before I got to the door, Old Bludger stepped in front of me, blocking my path to the door._ 

“You can have it for fifty… if….” _He looked me over with his eyes._ “..You..give me somthin in return..” 

_Feeling very uncomfortable I backed away, but he moved with me, getting far to close. He was much taller than me and seemed to tower over me by at least a foot or more. _

“I..I don’t understand.”_ I was frightened. I continued to back away until I could not back up anymore, pinned between him and the counter. His dirty hand caressed my face._

“Such a beauty you are..an hour is all I ask..” 

_I gasped realizing what it was he wanted in return. Terrified I ducked under his arm and ran for the door. It seemed so far away, my heart was beating fast in a panic. I almost got to the door when I felt a hand grab my arm. He had me. I was not going to get away. _

“No! Please! Let me go!” _I yelled. I pulled trying to escape his grasp._

“Rían!” 

_I heard a voice call, and instantly I was released. I ran to the door and fell in Silvanis’ arms. _ 

“Are you alright?” _He asked kindly, brushing a few locks of hair from my face. I was still breathing very fast. He looked at me and knew something had frightened me. He looked up at Old Bludger with accusing eyes. They held each others glances sternly, even as we turned and walked out the door, the last thing I heard was that voice._

“The offer still stands!”

_We got a safe distance away and we stopped, and Silvanis turned to me. I was crying. _

“What were you doing in there?” _ He asked as he wiped my tears away._ “That man is dangerous!”

“I..I.. was trying to get your vest back.” 

“Oh, Rían,” _He pulled me to him and held me close. He was so moved by what I had tried to do. I held to him tightly, and I am sure he felt me tremble. Though he did not know the full reason why._ 

“I do not need that. I need only you.” _He said softly and kissed the top of my head.

After assuring I was going to be okay, we had to part ways again, but we loathed to. Even for the short time it would be, I did not want to leave him. I did not know if he knew what happened to me in Bludger’s shop, but he knew I was shaken up. Added to the fact he did not want to leave, he escorted me back to my home where I was going to get ready for the Ball. 

My father was already ready to go, when I arrived. He was eating supper, for he would be working that night, and not enjoying any of the festival at all. I sat down with him though I did not eat, and I told him the news I would be going as well. _

“I am going to the Ball tonight too father.” _I was excited._

“Oh?.” _He asked curiously._ “Now Rían.. as much as I would like you to go and enjoy this festival, I am working tonight. And I do not wish you to be there alone.” _He continued eating as my mother moved back and forth from the kitchen._ “You never know what loons might be out there.”

“But I will not be by myself father. I was asked to go.”

“Oh, by who dear?” _My mother asked, obviously listening in the midst of her many trips to and from the kitchen._ “Oh my! Did Prince Arvedui ask you?” _She gasped, getting excited.

My mother and father had always hoped that beyond the political bounds the Prince would choose me as his bride, for being at the palace at times he had seen me and noticed me well. But it was not meant to be, for I was not in the Royal line, so that would have never happened. As it was the Prince had given up on me, for he was bethrothed to Firiel, the daughter of King Ondoher of Gondor._

“No. Because Prince Arvedui is set to wed Firiel of Gondor by the end of summer.” _My father interupted. He did not try to contain his disappointment. I guess my mother had not heard the news._

“So who are you going with dear?” 

“His name is Silvanis. He is a Ranger.” _Just saying his name brought a smile to my face, and the longing in my heart to see him again. I continued smiling, but my father had stopped eating. I did not notice as my mind drifted off to Silvanis._ “I think I’m falling in love with him.” _I added, glowing. My father dropped his fork and it crashed to the plate, startling both me and my mother._

“Absolutely not Rían. I will not have you consorting with one of their kind!” _My father snapped, wiping his mouth with a napkin. He was obviously through eating now._

“One of what kind? What are you talking about?” _I did not understand. What was wrong with being a Ranger?_

“They are wanderers. And so are their hearts. They have a different woman in every city they travel. You are not his first and you will certainly not be his last! He will forget about you and not come back!” 

_My father did not have a way of explaining things gently. His words seared my heart, and I felt tears welling up in my eyes. _

“You speak of them as if they are all that way! You do not know him!”_ I cried as I stood up and tore myself away from the table, running upstairs, I could no longer keep the tears from coming. _ 

“I have seen enough to know!” _He stood up angrily calling after me. But I was already gone. He sat back down resting his head in his hands. My mother could no longer stand there not saying anything._

“Hollinstadt! How could you upset her like that?!” 

“Believe me Rohanion, I have seen them. I know what they are like. What makes this one any different? They make these women believe that they are the only ones for them, then they are off with another sprouting the same nonsense. They never return. I will not have someone like that taking advantage of my daughter!” 

“Yes, they have a very bad reputation Hollin, but do not judge this boy before you meet him.” _She placed a hand on his shoulder._ “It’s only a ball. They are not to be wed for pity sake.” _She smiled as she went back into the kitchen, leaving my father with those words to think about.

Upstairs, I sat on the end of my bed crying, and I held the white silken dress to me. I could only think of the words my father had said. And it hurt. Silvanis was not like that! He could not be!… I had only known him for two days, and already he had captured my heart, filling a void, and giving me hope. I felt an ache inside when I was not near him. He filled my every thoughts… I love him…

I don’t know how long I sat there crying. But suddenly I heard a voice from the door. It was my father’s voice, and it was a lot more gentle now._

“Rían?” _He stood there. Trying hard to find the words to speak._ “Are you ready?”

“Where am I going?” _I weeped softly._

“To the Ball…” _He sighed._ “A wise woman once told me..’Judge not the man, without sight first.’ I am sorry Rían, my daughter. I will do my best. Now get ready. And I will be your escort.” _He turned and started to leave the room adding,_ “What better way to arrive at the Ball than in the company of the Royal Guard.” 

_We both smiled, and I finished getting ready._


----------



## Halasían (Dec 19, 2002)

It would be an evening to remember. I went dressed in the best I had, a white silk shirt that was rather sheer and had billowing sleeves cinched tightly at the wrist, and a thick, smooth black vest and matching leather pants. I cleaned my black boots as they were the only ones I had, and they looked fair. I had no jacket or cloak that would pass muster at the palace, for I was yet assigned mine, but the night was a warm one, warmer than most Midsummer days, and the breeze from the south was indeed warm. It was as though the desert winds of Harad had found themselves lost and have come to Evendim, yet when the breeze calmed, you could feel the coolness of the air from the lake. It was a beautiful night.

I had arrived early, wanting to be there when Rían arrived... if she arrived. I knew if she did, her father would most assuredly be with her for he would be curious as to who had asked his daughter to the ball. Rían had told me her father was of the royal guard, an elite position to have in the armies of the King, yet I was a new recruit to the army, and had orders for my first assignment after the long and hard training. I was assigned to the Rangers of the eastern border, which was the hardest and most rugged outfit to be with. Their reputation was that of hard men who kept to themselves, yet it was they that kept the increasing activities of dark forces to the north at bay. But I had my first posting, and I was proud to have made it.

There were many at the palace grounds, where soft glowing lamps were hung about the decor on the palace grounds, and there were banquet tables and low tables to sit at upon the soft, fresh cut grass, and a large open space where I was sure the dance would be. The Royal musicians were setting up and some were tuning, and I was asked to help move some tables where fine craftsman wares were displayed to be sold. Standing around, a man of high rank with a fair smile came up to me, and asked me,

_"You are one of the new men?"_

_"Yes, awaiting my first post!"_ I said proudly.

_"You will be a Ranger of the eastern front. You leave tomorrow and serve for a year. You will report to Dúriel, commander of the east. He will be in Fornost in three days time."_

I was stunned that this man was telling me my post, but then I noticed what he wore on his breast. He was high in the command ot the King, so I wanted to impress him, and thought he would escort my out of the presence of such royalty. I could only stammer...

_"Yes... yes sir!"

"I wish you well on your journey, yet tonight enjoy the ball. I don't believe I know your name ....?"

..."Silvanis, Silvanis of Evendim"_ I said looking at the entry gate that had been made. A coach had arrived bringing the early guests, but it was not Rían.

_" You are awaiting someone?"_
_
"Yes I am, Rían, lady of Annúminas, daughter of Hollinstadt, Royal Guardsman to the King, and Rohannion, fair lady of Rohan."
_
He looked at the door and his face softened at my mention of Lady Rían. He smiled slowly in a way that spoke of a hope and dream lost to reality of the days, and he looked at his hand where a nice jewelled ring dwelt. His other hand went over it and he smiled ever more before he looked at me.

_"Yes, Rían.. such beauty here in Arnor..."_

he paused before smiling and continuing...

_"You do well to call to one such as she, and I wish you and she well. I will come and talk again when the ball is going, for I need to be away from the heavy formalities I have to do."

"What do I call thee sir?"_ I asked him as he did not give me his name...

_"I am Arvedui, prince of Arthedain, heir to the kingdom of Arnor. I hope you don't hold it against me. You are a good man Silvanis of Evendim, and the time I see coming, and may yet be on my watch that we will need men such as you evermore."_

He replied as he took something out of the pocket of his fine deep blue velvet coat and he pinned it on my vest above my heart, He had another to put on my shoulder, but he looked and saw he was being summoned, so he set it in my hand.

_"This is a ranking of the order of Arthedain, of which I am empowered to give. I am supposed to give them for valor, yet I see in your eyes that you have it already and will prove yourself worthy, and I may not be able to award you properly at the time. Now, if you will excuse me for a time..."_

I stood there in awe. The Prince heir was a common soul, and seemed to hold his position in a distance, yet not. I looked at the deep blue jewel in my hand, a stone of valor in the armies of Arthedain, and then the one on the vest. I did not deserve to wear such, and I would take it off if it was not placed there by Prince Arvedui. But I did not place the other, but stowed it securely in the tight vest pocket that the other was pinned on. I brushed my vest, and I looked at my attire... so plain in light of those arriving, and so I stayed by a tree near the entry, watching for Rían.... how will I tell her the Prince himself has given me my orders??


----------



## Lady Rían (Dec 22, 2002)

_The western sky was a warm red, as the sun was setting low casting its last remaining efforts across the horizon. The ride to the Palace was long, at least it felt that way. For I wanted to get there as fast as I could to see Silvanis again. His eyes how they sparkled when they looked into mine, his voice and his words how enchanting, as he captivated every fiber of my being. I dreamed of dancing with him through the night, and of the first kiss I hoped to receive. The ache inside of his absence was replaced by the flutter of anticipation. Tonight would be a wonderful night. 

My heartbeat quickened as the coach slowed. We had arrived. We had to wait in line as many were in front of us. My father gave me the royal treatment. When we pulled up in front of the gate my father stepped down, and in very royal fashion opened the door, bowed, and took my hand to help me down, wearing the white silk gown that Silvains had got for me earlier in the day. Then he hooked his arm with mine and escorted me through the gate._ 

“Who is she?”  “Must be a Princess.” “Maybe not, but royalty for certain.”  _ I heard many whisper.

Many heads turned in my direction as the endless stream of guests continued through the gate, but my eyes were looking elsewhere, I was looking for Silvanis. As we entered I saw him standing under a tree. He was not looking my way at first, he looked deep in thought until the endless whispering caught his attention, and his eyes met mine. Something about him seemed to glow as he walked towards us. Standing before us he gazed in my eyes, bowed low, and said._

“Good evening My Lady. You are the beauty that illuminates this night as well as my heart.” 

“You are Silvanis?” _ My father asked._

“Yes sir.”

_My father’s eyes looked him over, stopping and staring at the jewel that was pinned on his vest. I too noticed it. He had never worn it before. My father seemed to recognize immediately what it was. And was actually pleased, he smiled. _

 “The jewel of the order of Arthedain… for nobility and valor. You must have done a great deed in your service for such a high honor.” 

_Silvanis looked nervous, like he wanted to say something. But my father seemed so impressed, his tone and eyes changed. He looked at my father and then to me, but he could not speak. _

 “I leave my daughter in your care. I trust you will take good care of her.”

“Yes sir” 

 “We will meet again later this night, you can tell me of the tale of valor.”

_My father took my hand and placed it in Silvanis’, then he smiled kissed me on the cheek and proudly walked away to his post. I smiled. Finally I was alone again with him. I wanted to wrap my arms around him in delight, but I refrained. Something about his eyes told me something was wrong._

“You look wonderful this evening.” _I smiled. I looked to the jewel on his vest._ “The jewel is beautiful, as are you M’lord, I didn’t know…”

“I didn’t….”  _He interupted._

“Is there something wrong?”

“We need to talk..” 

_He took me by the hand, and led me back to the tree. I did not know what he was about to tell me would change my life. I did not know that this would be my last night with him.. for the next twenty years.. _


----------



## Halasían (Dec 22, 2002)

_Yes, I remember every detail of that night even now... Rían and I walked silently through the grass toward the lake. Soon one of us would have to speak, yet right now we held each other's hand and stepped silently. We were lost in thought of that night.... that beautiful, most happy night... and the sad, painful morning after... I stopped and turned to Rían, not really knowing what to say after so much time between us. My eyes caressed her face, ever beautiful, yet the strain could be seen there. I could see in her eyes that she, as I, was deep in memory of that night...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __

I waited nervously, seeming an eternity yet it went so fast. I watched for Rían as everyone arrived, and passing thoughts as to how to tell her of my sudden posting. Would she leave me there, thinking I had known? Surely the Prince would tell otherwise? Will she wish to be seen with a Ranger of the eastern march?

Time for the mind's hurried thoughts came to an end when a lady, dressed in white silk, was walking toward him with an escort of a Royal Guardsman. Surely it was her father, and so I braced myself for the upcoming questioning... I could feel the heat as I fought back the perspiration, for walking and riding out in the grass with her was one thing, to be here at a royal ball, and all that has happened suddenly with the Prince, and meeting her father... I was worried...

_"Good evening My Lady. You are the beauty that illuminates this night as well as my heart."_

.. is what I blurted out nervously. Her father, Hollinstadt of the King's Guard took note of my recently given award, and I would have to tell him how I got it... yet the hardest thing I had to do was tell Rían... Words escaped me in short bursts, as though I had to force them past the lump in my throat. She could see there was much on my mind, and after my few yet hard to say words with Hollinstadt, he entrusted me with his most beautiful and beloved daughter. Rían could see the concern on my face and we stepped away to where I was standing before by the tree....

_"Lady Rían, there is much I wish to say to you, but it all trips up in my mouth and throat. You are by far the most beautiful woman here! And the joy I had hoped this night for us has slipped away. I have been assigned to duty starting tomorrow..."_

I could see the smile fade slowly from her face as she feared the worst. I had to finish what I would say...

_"..I am leaving in the morn for Fornost, then for the eastern marches for a years duty..."_

I could see the wetness in her eyes as she stood before me frozen. I took her hands in mine and looked her in the eye...

_"Prince Arvedui assigned me this night as I arrived and awaited you. So excited I was to be with you I arrived early. Oh if I was arriving now or later, I may not have this assignment..."

"He... he assigned you? tonight?? Why???"_

...she said softly, her voice almost breaking into the tears that were welling up in her eyes.

_"Yes, yet I will return for thee, for ever since this day, I see you everywhere, and you are inside my eyes when my eyes are closed. As you arose from the grasses before me, my dreams have come true, yet why could it not have been weeks ago when I rode through the grasses? For I would have this time to spend in your presence. yet now I will be apart from you after this night..."_

Her hands trembled, and I could say no more. It was as if I had taken my blade and run it through my heart. I drew her to me, and she leaned into me, and my arms went about her...


----------



## Lady Rían (Dec 22, 2002)

_As I walked with him, hand in hand now, by the lake. I did not know what to say. Long years had passed, and though I never stopped loving him, and I had searched for him long for many years. My despair had led me to give up ever seeing him again. Yet here he was, holding my hand, yet, he seemed to be at a loss for words as well. I had hoped that not too many years had passed that would have left nothing between us, for even as he stood here, turning me toward him, looking in my eyes, my insides fluttered, and my heart rate quickened with the touch of his hand. But my thoughts were ever on that night, bringing back the emotions felt back then. The sadness came back to me… and cut me once again.. when he told me he was leaving… 


….Twas like a knife piercing my heart as I heard him tell me of his post. He was leaving me. I could not breathe, I could not speak, my hands trembled. My mind thought back to what my father had said only hours before. ‘He will forget about you and not come back’. I could not hold back the tears. He pulled me to him, wrapping his arms around me, and I leaned into him. We stood embraced that way for what seemed like hours, when actually it was only a few minutes. I cried and he held me. Neither of us spoke a word for a while, as the sun was a fiery red like the blood spilling from my heart, then faded to darkness.

How could this be? Why? Just when I found love, he was being ripped from my grasp. 
No.. please… not tomorrow.. please.. 

With one arm around me, he held me tight as I cried, stroking my hair with the other. I buried my face in his shoulder, wetting down his vest with my tears. He kissed my temple._

“I am so sorry Rían. I will return for you… I promise.” 

_His voice trembled, and I almost swore I felt a teardrop on my shoulder. The night that was going to be so perfect, felt shattered. Holding me at arms length, he wiped my tears away. I could see the wetness in his eyes. In the distance I heard the Royal musicians begin to play._

“Let us have this one night.” _ He said, trying hard to salvage the evening.

We could have just sat in the dark holding each other that night and it would have been fine with me, but the darkness would hold no happiness for either of us. I understood he wanted to make the best of this evening. It was best to immerse ourselves into happier things. He hated to have disappointed me and bring sorrow to this night. But I was thankful he told me now.. instead of later. 

I sighed, at that moment I wanted to tell him how I had fallen in love with him. How he had filled a void in my heart, how he made me happy with his presence, how he gave me hope…. Hope… there did not seem much point to it now.. in fact it might only make it harder on him to do what he must do if I tell him… _

“Yes.” _Was all I could say._ 

“Are you certain my lady? We could leave if you like.”

_He must have still saw the pain in my eyes. I know we would have left that night, if I had insisted on it. He was so kind to make me feel as comfortable as possible with the ill news. Now I tried hard to hold back the tears. He was right. I wanted to be happy.. for just one more night.

I nodded my head and mustered a smile. He smiled back, and embraced me again. In parting his lips came close to mine, I thought I might receive that kiss from him I had so been hoping for. But perhaps he too, did not want to for the deeper pain it would cause when he was gone.

He took my arm and we walked and followed the now smaller streamline of people still arriving, though late. 

It was dark now and the soft glowing lamps lit up the courtyard. It was a beautiful sight. Everyone was now mingling about the banquet tables, and eating. Royal waiters walked to and fro carrying trays of wine, as the musicians played on soft soothing music. I saw the area where the dancing would be. Many people were gathering there now, as one song had ended and another began. _

“Would you dance with me my lady?”

_I accepted and he took my hand, and we stepped in with the others, moving to the music. Silvanis was a wonderful and a graceful leader. He held me close when the music was slow, our hands linked. He looked at me longingly when our movements caused us to step apart. It felt so safe and comforting to be in his arms, I began to forget he would be leaving in the morning.. that this was our last night together…_


----------



## Halasían (Dec 23, 2002)

_Yes... the ball, my orders, and my love for Rían all came to head that night, yet there was much more to happen...._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The pain of seeing her cry, and as her tears ran down my vest and darkened spots of my silken shirt, I held her. I loved this lady so much, for I had never been touched so before, and yet who would understand?? I would try to make this night the best I can for her, and I know what I wanted to do...

_"M'lady, will thee dance with me?"_

I asked, and still with wet eyes, we danced. Silently holding each other we moved about the floor, and it was noted by most the beautiful lady in white silk dancing with the plain black leathered man in the white shirt. For impassioned they danced, ever moving softly in each others arms, or moving wildly about, shocking some with the boldness of the dance. For they were in love with each other, and they were heartbroken knowing they would be parting after the ball for a year, or so they thought. Long they danced, and little thought was given to food or drink until the band paused to rest, and there was some announcements to be made.

King Araphant stood up on a royal podium, and his voice carried out over the grounds...

_"Ladies and gentlemen! Thank you for attending this Midsummers Eve Ball! I have a few things to say, and my son, Prince Arvedui will say a few words, and we will get back to merrymaking, for it is needed and will be remembered in the days ahead._
_
First, I am sorry to say this will be the last Midsummers Eve Ball to be held here by the lakeshore in the fair city of Annúminas until brighter times again return to these lands. As many of you have heard, there is a darkness to the north and east that raises its hand against Arthedain. Ever have we been opposed since the days Isildur and his sons failed to return home from the great war, and ever my heart speaks that this same darkness opposes us now. But we remain faithful! And we will oppose this darkness wherever it is found! And with the posting of our youngest and strongest men this night, we step ever closer to forever ending this shadow that ever has been upon Arnor.
_
_But this is to celebrate life and happiness, that which is ever less in our realm. Let everyone smile and enjoy the food and dance, and know that to the royal wedding of my son Prince Arvedui, and the Lady Fíriel, daughter of Ondoher, king of our southern brethren of Gondor, there will be again a festival and ball in which I hope to see you all there. And now my son, Prince Arvedui..."_

I stood and applauded lightly with Rían, for though the King sounded re-assuring, one could tell he strained to put that forth. The theme was dark, yet the feeling I had there was one of extreme love and happiness, yet deep sorrow and loss. And I held Rían's hand tighter as Prince Arvedui started to speak...

_"My friends, ladies and gentlemen! My father speaks of darkness that will not come upon him, but awaits my days I feel. Yet they are long away in the future. Right now I wish to acknowledge the royal musicians, and the cooks of the fine fare. May you all enjoy this night, for I have had to give out orders to many who had completed their training and schooling, though I had wished to wait til morning. I give honor to you all!"_

I could see him looking at me, and his eyes were captivated by Rían. The way he looked at her sent a wave of jealousy through me, yet remembering he was betrothed to the Lady Fíriel... I instinctively moved closer to Rían as he looked, and he turned away as he spoke more...

_"So, to all you soldiers out there who will be leaving in the morning, I wish you all well and know you will do Arnor proud. Now enjoy this night, and lets make this the best Midsummers eve ball ever!"_

I felt the feelings in the air. There was reason we were called early. The watch on the east was not going well, and it was in the air of the King's voice, and in that of the Prince though he covered it well. The Hillmen of Rhuadur and their northern orc allies have for centuries harried the watch and little rest do they get. The attrition wears on them, and only now has the royalty showing masked signs of worry.

I looked to Rían who must of felt same thing as well. I turned to her as the music started to play low while people went to get food on their plates, and my blue eyes fell into her hazel ones. I took her hands and drew her nearer, and as we slowly came ever so close, I kissed her softly on her lips. It was intense with heat as the simple kiss ended, and both our eyes opened wide and staring into each others. I wanted to say something.. how much I loved her or an apology for being so bold. Her eyes spoke in her silence that she wanted to slap me for my boldness or return the kiss.. for an awkward moment we just stood and swam in each other's eyes, and I could see her love for me pour out, and I hoped she could see my love for her pour out to her. My hands slid around her, one around her waist, the other up to between her shoulderblades, caressing the soft silk against her skin.. and I took her lips to mine once again, evermore filled with passion. Long it went, and we were oblivious of all around us. I finally broke in a gasp, and holding her to me, I whispered into her hair,

_"Lady Rían, I think I am falling in love with thee..."_

My words were barely out when she took my lips to hers again, and she gasped words of love to me and we hugged and started to sway ever slightly in each other's arms. Danced we did, and I only took notice of one thing the brief time my eyes were open, and that was Hollinstaadt and Prince Arvedui talking, and looking at Rían and I....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Lady Rían (Dec 29, 2002)

“I think I already have… I love you Silvanis.” 

_My heart beat wildly, my breath came fast, and this time it was I that took his lips to mine, with much passion and intensity that spoke of my love that had been quietly yet fiercely building. Joy surged through my heart as I held him and we swayed. He loved me and I loved him. And our love poured over each other like a roaring river.

I did not see my father and the Prince talking. My eyes were closed holding to Silvanis. Lost in a daydream of life and love, walking in the amber fields hand in hand for the rest of our days. I heard his voice calling.. calling to me.. ‘Rían! Rían! I love thee!’ Yes! Silvanis yes! I love thee!  ‘Rían!’ A voice called again.. but this time it was not Silvanis._

“You two have gained quite the attention out there in the dance. You looked wonderful.”_ My father said, a wry smile on his face. I smiled gracefully, but I felt something amiss. _

“Rían, my daughter. Be a dear and bring us some wine.” 

“But father I…” _I began to protest. I did not want to leave Silvanis’ side for a moment, I still clung to him, his arms around me._

“Now. Rían.”  _ His voice snapped. Not loudly, but with much assertion. I was taken aback. It was clear to me now that my father wanted to talk with Silvanis…. Alone.

I took my leave pulling away from Silvanis unwillingly, and walked away slowly, looking back over my shoulder I watched as my father put his arm around Silvanis and began walking the other way._

“I would ask you your tale of heroism that earned you that jewel, but his Highness has told me he gave it to you himself this night. For future deeds not yet done. He seems to take a liking to you, so does my daughter. But I wary.”

_They stopped walking and Silvanis turned to my father._

“I’m afraid I don’t understand you Sir.”

“Do you love my daughter Silvanis?”

“Yes Sir, with all my heart Sir.”

“Temptation Silvanis. Long nights away from your homeland. The heart and the body seeks just one night of comfort.. and then another. And so it begins…. The reputation of ‘The Wandering Ranger.’ Wandering the different lands… and…there are women in these lands, that pray on the wandering Rangers… Most of the Rangers succumb to these temptresses. They will tempt you... what promise can you give my daughter that you will not fall to that temptation?”

_My father looked down on him with eyes of steel. His words were harsh and direct. He wanted answers. He wasn’t about to let anyone take hold of my heart, then only to leave and shatter it, to broken promises.

Silvanis’ eyes held my father’s for a moment. He did not speak right away. Perhaps he was thinking of an answer.. or perhaps his eyes had caught sight of me…..



I had made my way to the bar that was set up near the eating tables. All the waiters were there refilling also. My eyes kept looking back watching Silvanis. It looked like my father was really digging into him with questions. I felt bad for Silvanis. And my thoughts drifted again to my fathers words from earlier in the evening. Why was my father doing this? I bet if it was the Prince my father would not be questioning him so….

I felt a hand touch my shoulder. I turned my head slowly to see the face of Prince Arvedui, he looked at me wistfully._

 “Lady Fair, there is no beauty in all of Arnor that compares to the lady before me.” 

“Your Highness.” _ I bowed low. _

 “Rían…In all our long years, you have never called me that.”

_ He smiled. It was true..I had never refered to him with anything but his name. I never really looked upon him as being anything but a boy.. a man. Not an heir to the crown. We had been friends for quite some time. Always in the hopes he would get swept away and fall in love with me, my father kept me close to the palace as often as possible when I was growing up. Arvedui was a wonderful man, beautiful, tender hearted and kind. But as of late I did not feel close to him anymore.. our lives had since drifted apart. It was not meant to be. And we both accepted it… and moved on.. _ 

 “ I see Silvanis has taken a fancy to you, he is a good man. My happiness abounds for you both.”

_ How could he be happy for us? Silvanis was leaving me in the morning, and our love would not be given the chance! I became angry. My thoughts raging. He had given Silvanis his post.. Why?… Was he jealous of our love? If he couldn’t have me, would no one else?…._

“Then why are you sending him away?!!” _ Bitterness, anger and sorrow filled my voice as I spoke sharply. I gasped, and Arvedui was a little shocked. What was I doing? He was the Prince! Even as a friend, I had no right to speak to him in such a manner._

“I am sorry M’Lor.. Arvedui. Forgive me.”

 “There is nothing to forgive my lady Rían. I understand. This is a very emotional evening for you. And I apologize for that. But I was not the one who ordered him away. Commander Dúriel of the east requested him. I don’t know why. Heard of his skill in training I assume. He is one of the best… but…” 

_ He saw the sorrow in my eyes and it touched him. _

 “I will renounce the order if that is what you wish. I have the power to do that. However.. it is his first post.. and with a decline… he would in all likelihood be exiled…” 

_ Rangers, and especially first years, were not allowed to decline any post. That was just the way of it.. If you were given a post.. you go… or they don’t want you. Silvanis had trained long to be a Ranger.. Who was I to take away his dream? It was only for a year after all… wasn’t it?…_

“You would do that for me? Why?”

 “Because I want you to be happy. I cannot bear seeing you in sorrow and despair Rían. I care too deeply for you. I always will.” _ His eyes held mine with pity and concern._

 “My love?”  

_ There suddenly came a voice from behind him. He turned, smiling when he saw her, he held out his hand and took hers pulling her close to him. She was beautiful. The most beautiful lady I have ever seen, flawless and perfect, her gown was of a emerald green, rich in design with a touch of gold here and there, though she sparkled like a diamond._

 “My beloved! Come! I want you to meet someone. This is Rían daughter of Hollinstadt, fair lady of Annúminas…. Rían.. this… is my beloved Fíriel, daughter of Ondoher, King of Gondor.”

“Pleased to meet you Lady Rían. Arvedui speaks fondly of you” 

_ She bowed her head graciously. Smiling ever more. Even her voice, her words were as beautiful and perfect. I bowed in respect. I was silenced I did not know what I could possibly say that would compare to the words of this Princess. She turned to Arvedui. _ 

“My love, your father is looking for you.” 

 “Thank you beloved. Tell him I will be there shortly.” 

_ Still holding her hand he kissed it, then he kissed her on the cheek, and she walked away. This made me ache inside, I missed Silvanis already. He turned back to me, still glowing from the presence of his love. His eyes met mine again, and his glow diminished slightly. He could see the answer in my eyes.. see the pain clearly.. he knew I would not let Silvanis be exiled._

 “Rían… It is only for a year… he will return..”

_ He placed a reassuring hand on my shoulder, but I was not so sure. He turned me to him and saw the tears welling up in my eyes. He drew me to him and embraced me. A hug for understanding and comfort. But I was not comforted._


----------



## Halasían (Jan 6, 2003)

I encouraged her to do as her father asked after he snapped at her, and she did as asked and I was alone with Hollinstadt. He then looked questioningly at the award I wore, and knowing I was yet to be proven in battle, I was quite uncomfortable in his stare....

_"Can one know all things of the future? If I could do so, I would ask now for your daughter's hand, and we be wed before I go. But it is not the way of the Dúnedain, and so I will give my word of betrothal to you, and when I return, we will be wed if it so pleases Rían..."_ I said trying to keep my voice firm.

_"Now you wait a minute!" _he called out in a loud voice even though I stood right before him_. "You barely know my daughter, and yet you ask for her hand? She will be wed to one who is no Ranger of the wild..."_
_
..."Yet its the Rangers who fight and die to keep Fornost and Annúminas free of evil..." _I cut in._ "And it is they that safeguards the future of Arthedain in its daughters, keeping them from being ravished by the evil men of Carn Dûm!"_

I turned and looked him hard in the eyes as I stood tall. I wen ton..._ "You may despise me for loving your daughter Rían, and you may not respect my not having any experience, but I will prove to you and Rían..."

"You need not prove anything to Rían, for you will surely not marry her." _Hollinstadt snapped back. "_You have come and obviously took her heart in a day... how, I know not, but ... and now you will go off and she will be alone suffering. It will be my hope that she will soon forget about you after you have been gone."_

I looked toward the front of the ball-grounds, and I saw Lady Rían there with Prince Arvedui as he kissed her, and the heat boiled inside me. Surely the the other lady there was Fíriel, The Prince's lady of Gondor, but... the Lady Rían looks so elegant and lovely in the royal court. I looked away and quickly to myself.. a rather plain, rough hewn compared to those around me. I had not noticed the stares while with Rían, but now... my mind raced... I was posted to go, and by the Prince... maybe... maybe she... maybe her father was right.... for he wished her to marry one of the royal house or at least a royal guardsman.... 

*"NO!"*

I drew back to hit him in my building anger, but instead pushed by him and went out the gate. The looks and stares followed me a bit, but I could hear the mumblings, and so I walked away. What would they tell Rían? Why did I let him get to me? I paused in my steps and thought of returning, I could not let him decide our fate as such, and so I walked back, and slipped back inside the gateway. I saw Rían having words with her father, and looking around franticly for me. It was then her eyes caught mine.To her I would make my promise, and to her I will be betrothed! I will honor her and her alone...


----------



## Lady Rían (Jan 26, 2003)

“I do hope you will enjoy the rest of this evening. Take heart in what is left of this night. Do not be troubled with the fate or the will of the future. Treasure this night! Cherish it! And always remember it. You and Silvanis will be my guests of honor this evening.” _Arvedui took my hand and kissed it._  “Farewell for now Lady Rían.”

_He was right. I could not let my heart be troubled this night on the thoughts of what was to come or the absence of Silvanis. This night, would be all I would have of him…My heart lightened. I would give my heart to him this night. I will bind myself to him, and my heart will go with him on his journey. I will stand beside him in this task. I will pledge my life to him this night!

As Arvedui left, I turned to find Silvanis. I looked toward my father and there I saw Silvanis angrily walk away. He headed for the gate… Why? Blood boiled within me and I headed straight for my father, the obvious cause of Silvanis’ fury._

“What did you tell him? What did you say??!!” _I demanded as I walked up to him._

“Nothing that needed not be said. Forget about him my daughter, trust me.. he will forget about you.” 

“Forget about him??!! I love him!” _ My voice began to shake._

“You do NOT… LOVE him! You barely know him!!” _ My father answered with fire and anger building. _

“I know enough of him to know I want to spend the rest of my life with him!”

“Lies! All lies! He tells you what you want to hear! He is a Ranger, I will not have my daughter wed to a wild and reckless, unstable, unwilling, walkabout Ranger!”

“How dare you..” _I whispered, tears in my eyes, flowing uncontrollably._ “How DARE you tell me who I can and cannot wed!!”

_Our voices carried and people began to stare. My father looked around nervously. Not the way a member of the Royal Guard should behave. _ 

“Keep your voice down. This is neither the time nor the place to discuss this any further Rían.” _ He put his arm around me and began to lead me away, to make it look nice, like everything was okay._  “Now come, I have someone I want to introduce you to, his name is Prince---" 

“No! Enough of this!” _I stopped and freed myself of his arm._ “You are always throwing me at the feet of Princes and Royal Guards!! Enough! Can’t you see they don’t want me?? Can’t you see I don’t want them!! We are not Royalty father! Yet you continue to pretend that we are!” _I cried._

“I just want what is best for my family.”

“No father.. you just want what is best for you… and your status here in court. You do not care what is best for me.. nor what I want.”

_And with that I could take no more. I turned quickly and left my fathers sight. He sighed and turned and left in the other direction. That was the last we spoke to each other that night.

Frantically my eyes began searching for Silvanis. I saw him finally coming back through the gate. I ran to him, throwing my arms around him and holding on tight, I did not want to let go. _ 

“I’m sorry Silvanis! I’m so sorry for my fathers words.” 

_I trembled as the words came out. And so did the tears, rolling freely down my cheeks._


----------



## Halasían (Mar 24, 2003)

Returning to the grounds I saw Rían with her father, and she was having words. She stormed away from him crying, and my blood burned at his attitude toward his daughter, and such as his status. But I restrained myself from going to him, and Rían found me and I lost myself in her arms.

_"I Love thee Rían!"_

I held her to me, her tears soaking into my shirt. My hands pressed into her back as her silken dress rustled with her movement. I looked back and saw the disdainful look her father was giving us, but I let it bother me none. This was to be a joyous night, for I would have to be away to the east.

We walked toward the gate together, and I relieved one of the royal waiters of a bottle of Evendim 1910, and with Rían still sobbing, we walked out and made our way toward the lake. We were silent, only holding each other as we walked, and the stars in the clear night sky grew brighter as we distanced ourselves from the lights of the festival grounds. 

Coming to the lake shore, the water sang its quiet song as the warm summer breeze caused the water to lap at the shore. I kissed her cheek and said,

_"Beloved, may it be not sad that this night should pass, for if it be your will, you will be my wife! But there are obstacles to overcome before it will be seen as a good thing in your house. And so beloved, I hold my betrothal to you, and in my heart we are husband and wife, though I will have to prove myself upon the battlefield and in my walk to your father. I love thee Lady Rían, and I swear this oath to you. I take thee with me in my heart forever until we meet again, and I will only wish for the hurrying of days until that day does come...."_

We held each other there beside the lake then, and after a time we sat in the tall grasses not far away from the shore. Her shining eyes beamed in the starlight, and I was aching, knowing I would be leaving in a few short hours...

_Who was I fooling then? But how could I know? And now I walk again with her beside these shores, and I wonder what all befell her in the passing years, and especially the year after which I did not return as promised. And she asks if I had forgotten her.... Oh how the years burden me now! Oh how I love her so....._


----------



## Lady Rían (May 7, 2003)

"Beloved, may it not be sad that this night should pass, for if it be your will, you will be my wife!...And so beloved, I hold my betrothal to you, and in my heart we are husband and wife....I love thee Lady Rían, and I swear this oath to you. I take thee with me in my heart forever until we meet again, and I only wish for the hurrying of days until that day does come...."

_Heart racing, my body was tingling all over, I could barely stand, I could barely find the words to speak. Could this be? This war bound Ranger was pledging his life to me. How could I live without him for an entire year! ? How was I to know that it would have been much longer._

"Silvanis! My love... are you asking for my hand?" _ A smile crossed my face. I tried not to show the utter excitement I was feeling inside. But I had to be sure my hearing had not failed me nor that I did not misinterpret his words._

"If you will have me."  _He said, dropping to one knee._ "Will you?.... Have me Lady Rían?"

_Gasping and no longer able to stand, I dropped down in the grass with him. He took both of my hands in his, awaiting my answer. My hands were shaking, my heart was beating so loud I was afraid I would have to shout over the beats in order for him to hear me._ 

"Yes." _I managed to squeak out, my voice quivered._ "Yes. Ever and always Silvanis. I love thee."

_Elated, we held each other fast. Parting only to engage in long kisses, full of joy and passion. I felt his entire body tremble, as he gripped me tightly, pressing his lips to mine, feeling his strong arms hold me in love._

"I am afraid I have no ring to give thee, but I give to thee my word, I promise I will return for you. In one year, no more. For I could not bear it any longer." _His voice started strong, but ended in but a whisper, full of emotion._

"I will be waiting." _I whispered back. And I did wait. For a long, long time. _

_Oh how those words rang true in my heart once again. He promised he would return to me in a year. And then we would be married. But he did not return. So many years had now passed. I wondered now after all this time if it would still hold true. 

Standing here now, on the shores of that same lake where he made that promise to me, I felt the tears well up in my eyes. I felt the questions burning in my mind. Why? What had happened that he was not able to return? I ached inside to know the answers, but I was not sure if I really wanted to know, and what harm it would cause my heart.

He took a step toward me, and gently put his arms around me in an embrace and a feeling I long remember. And a new one. It was not a tight embrace, but a gentle one. An embrace of an apology. It took me back again to that night as he began to hum that song. That same song... He remembered the song... 

Our bodies began to sway and he kissed away the tear that had escaped and was rolling down my cheek...

In the distance we heard the Royal Band begin to play. surely there was a dance now at the festival grounds. Oh, how I wanted to dance with him. The music was slow and soothing, and seemed perfect for the moment. Silvanis rose from the grass and held out his hand to me. Taking it in mine, I stood now before him._

[color=sky blue]"My lady. My love. I would be so honored, if you would dance with me."[/color]

_Before I could respond, he wrapped his arm around my waist and pulled me closer to him. Very close. Our lips grazed each other lightly. Toying with the idea of meeting again. 

We began moving slowly to the music. It was not very loud, so Silvanis began to hum the melody of the music as we danced. I giggled and smiled and buried my head to his shoulder. And for that moment so brief.. I forgot he was leaving in the morning._


----------



## Halasían (Dec 1, 2003)

We danced it seemed for hours, long after the music had ended, but we noticed not. The grasses flowed beneath our feet, and the wind sang out a chorus in song as we moved about in each others arms. The night deepened and we drew together, and her eyes beamed as though Varda made them and brought them from the skies. We held each other close and my hands caressed her back. Her silken dress felt so good against her skin, and soon my lips took hers to mine....

.... the light of day approached the horizon as the morning dew of the Midsummers day clung to grass and tree. Nestled in each others arms we lay, and the scents of morning arose from where we lay as we awoke. I held dear Rían to me and we spoke not, for our eyes spoke all that needed to be said. We remained there together as one until the sounds of horses could he heard coming into the city. The Northern command arrived with those from the western steppes, and I would be joining them to depart for Fornost with the rest of the company of Annúminas to reinforce the Eastern Watch in the Weather Hills...

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

_Yes, I was called to duty, and my duty was to the Kingdom of Arthedain. And we went east and north, and we held vigilence against the darkness that pressed us evermore and unrelenting from Carn Dûm. Of the lore of Arnor that was beheld in the libraries of Annúminas and Fornost, there ever is accounts of the Dúnedains struggle against the dark powers. Of the days of King Arveleg I, his reign was that of war, aand it finally took his life at Amon Sûl and there was much loss. But the strength of Arthedain then prevailed, and so it was now, though our strength evermore seemed to wane while that of the Witch King seemed to grow evermore. Dark were the day seen ahead, and it was spoken on the faces of the veterans who have seen too much of war, the commanders who could do little more than order their forces to where they thought the worst threat would come, and the hesitant doubt in the faces of the new men like me. Yes, the coming days would be hard.

In the days after I left Annúminas and Rían, my thoughts were ever on her. I thought of the troubles I had with her father on Mid-Summers Eve, and I grasped in hand that which i wore about my neck... her scented silken scarf. I thought of the dance and also the betrothal of Prince Arvedui and Princess Fíriel, and my own betrothal. I missed her so bad!

But time moved on, and the raids in the east were evermore persistent. Our numbers were evermore lessened by death and our duty time was extended by several months, and we stayed evermore on our own to protect those we loved. The days went by and the seasons changed, and through the heats of midsummer to the icy chills of the northern winds we held our watches. We took the fight to the enemy in the hills when we could, but how was I to know that I would lead seven men into the deeps of the Ettenmoors to find that which we suspected? And that this mission would lead me evermore into the deeps of the wilderness? And in a years time I would find myself east of the mountains and in the realm of the Northmen by Laketown?

Long I was there, and the ways of the Ered Mithrin and the Mistys and Ettenmoors were learned to great peril. And much stores of weaponry was destroyed. but death was all I knew of friend and foe. Evermore did I grow calloused and unfeeling as the deeps of the adversary that opposed us were learned at great cost. . . . the cost to those that were with me. . . the cost of my love for Rian, and now I again walk the shores with her. Older, wiser, years passing away from us. Has another chance been given us? Can I scale the walls of my years and give her a life she wishes for even now? Or has death, war, and indiscretions robbed us of our lives together? I look at her now, lines of graceful care upon her face and her eyes focused on a single blade of grass, yet her thoughts moving as deep as mine, on what we had, and what was lost to the evils of the day..._

"Dear Rían, the years have passed. Tell me that which you have done whilst I was away at war? For I have seen much and have done much, that which if you would know you would not be here speaking. But I wish to know that which you thought when I came not back from the east, and my letters stopped coming? But if you care not to remember and tell, I will understand." 

_I sat in the grass with her now, so many years after we lay here through the night, holding her hand and stroking the back of her palm, watching as her breaths raise and lower her beautiful form..._


----------



## Halasían (Jan 6, 2004)

_I listened to the silence that the wind broke withthe rustle of the grass. My thoughts flashed to the death... so much death, and many whom I had known since we were kids fell. Our morale was crumbling before our very eyes, yet stioll hope was held in the thought the young prince Arvedui would carry the day. Would Gondor answer the call for aid? Would the King ask for their aid? Not while we held sway over the steppes between the North Down and the Ettenmoors. Yes, death was all around, and it will always be with me. How can I give Rían that which she desires now? The years have been very kind, and surely she had many others seek her hand, but still she awaited me? _

_Oh but the ales and mead of the Forsaken, where the men would rest and relax and let off their steam before having to march north or east again. Why did I stop writing her? She would answer in time, but as our situation grew evermore grim, all life left me. I was dead though I marched and fought and gave orders. my last letter I sent to Lady Rían was largely unintelligable and dark, for the flickering lamplight in the winters night at the Forsaken Inn was dark... dark and cold. It was no wonder she didn't write me back, and it seemed in my black spirit that all hope was lost...._


_A bird flashed by and broke my thoughts, and I looked again to the Lady Rían as the wind wrapped its caress about her silken body... Her mind was deep in thought...._


----------



## Halasían (Apr 8, 2004)

Was it a bird?? lots of yelling and movement took hold of me, and Kaldiri said as he stood...

_"He's awake!!!"_

Elendur jumped down and looked into my eyes.

_"Great Silvanis! You pick a fine time to come to. Are ye able to fight? We have orcs moving on us and they are smarter that orcs should be. I think there are men commanding."_

I sat and then stood, and my head felt like it would split open. My hand went up and the cloth soaked in blood around my head told me I was wounded. What was it I remembered last?? I stood.

_'Yeah.. I think so... where's my sword?'_

Elendur looked off and directed a group of men to move north. He barked orders to stretch the line, and he turned to me with a sword.

_"It was Kylo's. He fell a day after you were wounded. Your's was embedded in two orcs and a tree, an the woods burned in the battle."

'Kylo is dead??'_

I muttered questingly as I took the sword. It was none too soon as three orcs came over the steel ravine and flew in on them. Elendur caught a blade across his cheek but they were quickly dispatched just in time for more to come over.

It was soon chaos, and a hell i will never forget. To wake up to such an attack, and see men fall who you lived with, shared most everything, and enjoyed the time off the line was a sobering reality. We pulled back a ridge where the archers took down their assault, but we lost the first line of ridges, and in so we lost our advantage of seeing over the grasslands to the east. this would not set well in future campaigns, nor with the commanders, but for now we were not strong enough to re-take the ground. The Dúnedain were getting weaker, and the enemy was strengthing and getting ever more cunning.

For three days we bided our time, with sharpshooter archers taking out targets of opportunity. We lost Darian and Genese this way, but Halas and Seon did the same of them with good effect. The time of calm allowed me to further heal, and ponder the visions and such I had while unconscience. Oh how he longed to be in Rían's arms again, making love in the grass near the lake! The scent of her hair! Her soft skin in my hands! Her eyes.. oh to look into her eyes again!

My daydream was interrupted by the dispatch rider, and everyone longed for news of home. No letter from Rían.... What did I expect? It has been years since I had seen her, When I left her in the grass that Midsummers morning....

_"Ok men.. listen up!"_

Elendur called out, and everyone turned their ears to him. The relief will not be coming, but we did get a detachment of the Fornost guard to join us. Our relief was routed north to counter moves some hillmen made into the Twilight Hills, and so they will be long in coming...

_'I wonder what these lads from Fornost did wrong to get this assignment?'_

I muttered as we looked at the clean kids in their well mannered uniforms. They were so young looking, but in reality they were our ages. Elendur signalled Halvarlin, our group commander, to him, and he was told where to position the Guards. Every little bit helped, but what was this saying about the kingdom? Were we lesser Rangers becoming too few that the elite outfits are being sent to the frontier? What they would like us to believe is they wanted to be sure all contributed to the defence, but I think the King knows the war will be won or lost in the Weather Hills.

They were ordered to move in line that night, and the next days sun was bright and clear. The orcs hated the light, and it took more out of the hillmen among them. With Rían an ever fading memory, it would be a good day to die. We moved up in stealth pending the order to attack....


----------



## Halasían (May 3, 2004)

The battle went well, and we pushed the enemy out of the hills and drove them back eastward across the grasslands. But it seemed too easy, and I had to question whether we really won as our wounded were tended, and our dead buried. I sat down with the names of those I knew not long enough, and I fretted as I started to write them down. I wanted their names to be remembered, and this record would be all that their loved ones would come to know... if it survived.

_"It was a hard road this day eh Silvanis?"_ Elendur said as he come to sit by me.

_'yeah, too many dead, and too many more wounded who will die. And then there are thoise wounded who will live...'_

I scrolled out a name upon a parchment. Eldoran, an man of Bree who enlisted to defend his home from the incursions of the hillmen and orcs from the north and east. He said that the first line of defense was the Weather Hills, and if they fell, then the settlements would be overrun. And now, he will be prepared upon a funeral pyre, and the guard will escort him home to his wife and daughter, and he will be put to rest and they will live their days as one of the widowed and fatherless.

_"You writing your girl back home Silvanis? The one back in Annúminas?"_

I paused, remembering when I would write her every chance I got. I would send them, and I would get answer. But I haven't written in a long time, and I looked down at the parchment and quill.

_'No, I cannot think of balldancing and passion in the grass when there is so much death. And her father hates me, and is sure to have me stationed here forthwith until I am dead or we take Carn Dûm. Meanwhile she is there with the palace guard and other high folk of eloquent speech. She is a princess in all manner of look and deed.... no, there is no one.'_

Elendur looked at what I was writing and he asked,

_"How many did your company lose this day?"_

I paused as the names passed through my mind. Faces I put with each one, and I was frozen...

_"Silvanis? I asked how many you lost."_

I was shaken, but regained my composure.

_'Lost sir? Today? If you count yesterday, 12.... 7 slain and 5 wounded and can no longer fight.'_

I thought of the kid.... kid, he was maybe a year younger than me... who took down three warg riders before he was un horsed, and then he stood and held his own against the beasts before losing an arm to a mightty bite. I killed it before it could finish him, and i went withthe tide. We were driven, and he lay there crying for his mother and girl. If he lives, will she want him?

_"Well Silvanis, you will be pleased to know your company is going off the line for awhile. I was supposed to give you this yesterday, but our predicament would not allow for it on short notice."_

I took the crumpled scroll that bore the seal of King Araphant, and I broke it open. I looked at Elendur and he said,

_"Yes Silvanis, you have made leutenent, so now you are officially my right hand. You know you have been that for some time now. You write the letters and that is a burdun none but I should hold."_

Elendur would do it if he could, but he did not have full use of his right hand. he could hold sword, and move his arm well in battle, but he could not close his hand to write. I had taken the duty of writing the kin of the dead from him after his wound for he saw me writing Rían all the time.

_'I guess I should thank you, and send my praises to the King.'_ I muttered.

Elendur barked, _"Dammit Silvanis! can you not be so cynical? Besides, you get to take your company south to Bree, and you can take the dead with you. You leave at first light tomorrow"_

Elendur got up, and looked at his scrolls. He had promotions for several who had shown leadership in battle, but a couple he could only place upon Darius, a maimed, dying man, and upon the pyre of Hildor, of whom was one of three I would take to Bree.

I waited not for the morrow to go, but informed what was left of my company that I was indeed officially in command, and that we were to go to Bree for pyre delivery, recruit training, and south watch for a time. If I could squeeze some Rest and relaxation for the men in I would, but I wasn't told that the King's counsel would meet me there a week after my arrival.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 19, 2004)

*Bringing Back The Dead*

There were two that we were taking south, and Elendur sent me off with a smile. But his smile really spoke of the slow deterioration iof the situation. Here I was his second, and I was off south. It really spoke of how desparate things were. We could only hope we hurt the forces of Angmar so that they will not attack in force anytime soon.

The ride south was uneventful, and in its own way restful. Stopping at a house where Aeris, son of Ames, mother lived, was a grieving time. She had lost her husband a year earlier, and now she will have to bury her son. A fair looking woman Annafey was, appearing too young to have bore a son the age of Aeris, but her eyes betrayed the pain in her heart. She was alone now.....

The burial was brief and we stood at attention in our best battle outfits. our formal dress were all packed away and stored in Fornost, awaiting our return in victory. Will that day come?

The evening found us at the Prancing Pony in Bree. We had bivouaced north of the city west of the road, but this night I let the men have leave until noon the next day. The ale was free flowing and some got a bit rowdy, but all in all the men remained well behaved.... I left Caritas in charge at Bree and I went out for an evening ride...

The next day brought us together , and I arrived at noon proper. Caritas had the men in ordered ranks, and I rode by in review. Some swayed as they stood, and some smiled. I dismounted and asked them how they were feeling, and a chorus of voices went up in agreement that the night was well needed. But now we had yet another burial to attend, and it would be a hard one....


----------



## Halasían (Sep 16, 2004)

*The Widow...*

Rain. Falling sometimes in torrents, sometimes as a misty grey drizzle that soaks everything it touches. Eldoran's wife stood there like a statue, uncloaked against the weather. The wind rippled her black silken dress except where it stuck to her skin. I offered her my cloak, but she refused being covered, and as the words were spoken over Eldoran, I could not bear to hear it. I had just spoken some words about his valiant nature and his love for his wife and men, but to see this fine man of the Dúnedain put to rest, I turned away and walked toward the wood. The wind rained down water from the tall trees, and the greyness was eerily silent. I lost myself there.

A hand touched me, and I realize the service was done.

_"Sir? What are your orders?"_

I looked around, then said,

_'Let the men relax.' we will gather in two days to ride north.'_

With a nod he was off, and I turned to look at the trees again. What did it all mean? The days were ever darkening and the strength of the Dunedain was declining. How much longer could we suffer so? I turned and I could see the men moving back toward town. They would be at the Pony again, and I went to the grave to pay my last respects.

_"You knew him well?"_

a voice soft and sad I heard behind me. I turned around so fast... it was the black silk clinging to skin that stopped my instinct. I was not in battle here, except with myself. With a deep breath I said,

_"Yes. He spoke of you often. He loved you very much..."_

She swallowed as she looked into my eyes. She said very meekly... _"I had forgotten what he looked like... hehad been gone so long..."_

She leaned toward me and I wrapped her in my arms as her tears flowed freely...


----------



## Halasían (Jan 29, 2005)

*Return to the Front...*

We were on our way back now, not even close to having our fill of ale and relaxation. The men spent their leave each in their own way. The ones with family near spent their time there, while others wiled their time away at the inns and taverns. I spent the first night and day comforting Eldoran's widow Argael, and the second night and day comforting Annafey, Aeris's mother. When we were to gather at the encampment, the men came trickling in through the night. By first light, all were all there, somber, hungover, sleepy, but to a man ready to ride proudly back north. I was one of the last to arrive.

My battle was with myself. So long ago, near the shores of Evendim, in the grasses in the wind.... Rian.... it had been so long ago now, and the evil I had seen and done.. all for the people of Arthedain..... it was distant and who would lie with her when I am dead and brought home on a pyre? Who...

My thoughts went dark as the vision of her had faded evermore in my eyes. She was my strength, for so long I held to her, but now... I hold to these men... my comrades in arms....

The ride north and east was uneventful if wet. The rain stopped not, only changed in intensity. We rode again into camp, dismounting and appearing fresh and clean. But our faces knew of what we had come to, unlike new recruits. The fresh faces that came when we left not so long ago now already appeared hardened. We had been away for a time, but the battles ceased not.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 26, 2005)

*The Weather Hills*

It had been some weeks since we returned, and it was as if we had never gone. We held our line of watch, and they sortied and probed to find our weakness. We had taken to sleeping during the day for they would move at night, and we had to be ready. We usually were.

The long days of summer helped our cause and the raids seemed to happen less, and we took to doing some raiding of our own. We used to do these raids before, and they were effective in keeping the enemy wary. but with the shortage of men, we stopped the practice for sometimes it would prove costly if something went wrong.

I myself was on one of these raids that went wrong. There were five of us who destroyed a cache of food we had discovered, in the wooded vales of the Ettenmoors. We thought we could be in and out, but we were discovered by a wily hillman. Surely he knew of our tactics, for once long ago the Dunedain lived in Rhuadur. But they had long since mingled with the wild hillmen or came west, and our bretheren were not there any longer. But this raid I was on.... it was a success in what we accomplished, but it was a failure in that two out of five of us were shot down by archers as we tried to make my escape. I myself had my horse slain from under me, leaving only two to return to our lines. I remember the days spent in the wild, dodging the hillmen and tracker orcs. Somehow I made it out to the grasslands, and i managed in time to walk back to the Weather Hills.

It was what I didn't know about then that had affected me so deeply. While I was lost, Elendur was called back to Fornost, having only returned days before I did. The commander left in charge was Amisul who was slain shortly thereafter. One who had overall command was the captain of the Fornost Guard, and he was Dêor, one of Hollinstadt's men. Maybe he was sent to watch me? no... he was sent by order of King Araphant, and it was his part to fight here with us though he worked hard to return again to the city guard. Part of this was a favor he did on his own for Hollinstadt... he reported me as being killed! Elendur did not know this, and neither did anyone else. Just word back in a letter, and I did not know....

So the letters did not come, and Rian dispaired at the news told her, and dark became our days....


----------



## Halasían (Feb 10, 2006)

_Though the letters from Rian ceased, I continued to write her. Little did I know that they went through Dêor before the curior got them, and my letters found only the flames of his cookfire. In time I dispaired with no word, and I wrote a simple scrawl on a parchment to send. But I did not send it out for the curior.. I gave it instead to Caritas, who had recently been wounded again and earned leave to Fornost. He would carry my letter and promised to personally deliver it to Lady Rian. This brought me some semblance of peace, but my word I now sent I would not change... _


Caritas gathered his gear as I sealed the parchment I wrote. he said to me,

_"Still writing your girl?"

"Yeah...."_ I replied expressionless...

_"... even though its been several months since I have heard word back from her. Not since before the Ettenmoor raid, or Eldoran's funeral ride even. I has been a long time."

"You miss her don't you.... Tell you what, I'll look her up as I am going first to Fornost."_

My eyes lit for a second. It had been now nearly a year since any word came from Rian.

_"Could you give her this?"_

I handed him the parchment, and he readily agreed as hew stowed it in his gear.

_"Of course my friend! I must go, the caravan will be off soon, and I get to ride as rearguard. You have a good time with the wet-noses... they arrived this morning."_

With a hug and some back slaps, Caritas was off and I took to sharpening my sword.


----------



## Elora (Feb 11, 2006)

*OOC:* My one and only OCC serves as notice that I have been asked to assist in the completion of this project by it's author Halasían and have happily and gratefully agreed to do so.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Laurinquë moved with customary smooth speed through the streets of Fornost. It was not an unusual sight to see this lady about at such an hour. She nodded at the men stationed along the way, familiar with each's name and they with her own. It was early evening, and a caravan of men returning was due within the hour. Laurinquë was on her way to settle them into a city that like as not was unfamiliar to them. It was one of many small ways she found to aid the Dunedain, her people, a small comfort but important in dark times such as these. For all of the comfort, though, a poignant thought twisted through her stomach. Her brother would not be with this caravan, nor any other. He was not coming home ever again.

She pushed this mercilessly to one side, nodded to a soldier who stood by the gates and stepped through. Not a moment too soon, either, for the caravan was just starting to pull in. Men's voices called over each other, competing commands and demands that all had to be met and she could meet them. It was for this reason she was here. Laurinquë had displayed in many ways throughout the war, her keen sense of organisation. She got things done.

Pack horses kicked up dust that hung in the last light of the day. It tickled her throat and caught in her blonde hair. Laurinquë paid it no mind, accustomed to the bustle of soldiers moving in or out. She moved through the gathering crowd of men, jostling as needed tired and weary Rangers until she found the head of the caravan just arrived. He swung down from the saddle, a bone weary cant to his shoulders, and eyed her up and down.

_"Who are you,"_ he asked, plainly expecting a man. Laurinquë flicked a brief smile at him.

_"I was about to ask you the same question. I hope you're Caritas."_ she replied and shielded her eyes from the glare of the setting sun to get a better look at the Ranger she had been sent to meet and assist.

_"Why's that?"_ he asked.

_"Because it's late, it's getting dark, and I can't decide whether I fancy less reporting that the expected caravan didn't arrive or heading out into the night to find out why not."_

The man smiled and shrugged.

_"Did we keep you waiting? Aye, I'm Caritas."_ Laurinquë smiled in relief and looked over the men still arriving. Then she issued a stream of instructions about where they and their horses should be lodged, where the injured should go, where particular commanders in attendance at Fornost were stationed and for how long, and where food, ale and a hot bath could be obtained.

Caritas took it all in his stride. From her manner and her bearing, he recognised a woman accustomed to some authority.

_"As for you, you likely have reports to make too, but they can wait till you're rested. Is there anything else?"_ Laurinquë asked Caritas.

_"What's your name?"_ he persisted. Laurinquë flushed at her oversight and smiled in a self-deprecatory manner.

_"Laurinquë,"_ she replied. Caritas chewed that over momentarily and recognised it.

_"I knew your -"_ he started and trailed off when her smile faded. It had been a long time since Caritas had seen a woman smiled. Laurinquë pushed dusty blonde curls back from her face and let the freshening evening breeze cool her skin.

_"You knew my brother."_ she said softly, nodded once in acknowledgement, and gathered the skirts of her dress in her hands to take her leave.

_"I'm sorry,"_ Caritas said hurriedly as she turned away. Laurinquë, so named for the golden flowered tree of now spent Númenor, looked over her shoulder to the Ranger she had been speaking with, not unkindly.

_"You were not to know, Caritas, nor are you the first to say as much."_ Laurinquë did not smile, but nor was there anger there. Caritas dropped his hand and let her move on. The sun had set and torches lit the area by the time the wounded had been sent for healing and the dead to their final rest. Those able to walk had emptied out, sent for lodging or to their sweethearts and families by Caritas. Horses had been collected. It was quiet evening again. Another job was done. Laurinquë stood by the light of one torch and stared hard into the growing darkness beyond this final boundary of Fornost.

Where had her brother been buried out there in the night? Did the stars keep his grave company, or was it in the cold shadows of some desolate hill? She wrapped her arms about herself and tried to recall lighter days now some 20 years passed, before the war. It was not easy to remember. Sensation shivered up her spine shortly before Caritas spoke, startling Laurinquë somewhat.

_"I don't suppose you could do one more thing to help me, Lady Laurinquë,_ he said, coming to stand beside her. Laurinquë had recovered her equilbrium in that time.

_"How may I further aid a Ranger on his furlough,"_ she said, a faint smile to ease his apprehension curving her lips. It was a sad smile though, Caritas thought. He studied this sister of the Ranger he had fought beside a moment. Her brother's steel ran through her spine sure enough, he deemed, and though the years may sit heavy in her thoughts they were light upon her features.

_"You would seem to be a woman who knows all there is to know in Fornost,"_ Caritas said. He was trying to be light, but years spent with fighting men made this a difficult feat indeed.

_"You would seem to be a man unaccustomed to flattery,"_ Laurinquë responded, and this time she laughed lightly. Caritas fell silent, soaking up the soft sound of a woman's laughter. He smiled wryly at himself.

_"Well then, I'll come right to it. I forgot where you said the Rose and Sword inn was... and,"_

_"Oh, I'll show you, Ranger. Valar forbid I let a Ranger get lost in Fornost on his first night."_ Laurinquë said, turning towards Caritas with a friendly smile that helped push back her sorrow.

_"And there is something else,"_ Caritas said. Laurinquë raised a golden brow playfully at him. She missed jesting with her brother easily, like this.

_"I was hoping you could direct me to where Rían, Lady of Annúminas lives. I have tidings for her that she will be glad to receive, from another of my brethren."_

_"Silvanis?"_ Laurinquë whispered in the flickering light. Caritas noted her smile had dissolved anew.

_"Aye,"_ he said, uncertain and wary now. Laurinquë's eyes were hard to read. She sighed and shook her head.

_"Come, I'll take you to the inn and we can discuss this matter there."_ She said mysteriously. He was weary and he didn't need Laurinquë to say as much to know it. So he fell into step with this golden haired lady and was glad beyond words to come to the inn, and moreso a table and a chair and a full tankard of foaming ale.

Laurinquë, said little, knowing instinctually that silence is often what a recently returned soldier needs, not endless blather. She held a smaller tankard of the same dark ale in front of her and shook dust from her hair. In the better light of the inn, Caritas could see her more clearly, and realised that she was wrestling with tidings. Concerning Silvanis' sweetheart, he wondered? When Laurinquë brought her eyes to meet his, he noted that they were a silvery blue, changeable, and filled with questions and uncertainty. What was it that she had to tell him?

Whatever it was, she did not begin until after she had seen him eat a sizeable meal of lamb stew and fresh vegetables. Certainly, she was wonderful company compared to his usual meal mates. She used cutlery, didn't steal his food when he wasn't looking and didn't belch after eating. Caritas belated recalled that fact after he had forgotten and force of habit took over. Her eyes widened and she actually laughed.

_"Well, you've fed and watered me,"_ he said, _"When shall you inform me, Lady Laurinquë?"_

_"Perhaps, yes... I will return tomorrow, after you have rested."_ Laurinquë evaded and stood of a sudden. Caritas shook his head and demurred, but she would have none of it.

_"Tomorrow morning, after breakfast," _ Laurinquë said firmly, her mind decided on the matter.

_"How will I know if you will return, and when that time that will be?"_ Caritas protested. Laurinquë smiled down at him from where she stood.

_"You don't have to, Ranger, but I do and I will."_ And with that, she was off and Caritas was consigned to a comfortable bed and his first proper night's sleep for longer than he could remember. Unfortunately, it was broken, by dreams of battle, of death, and the msysterious woman who had greeted him upon his return to the city.

Laurinquë's night was no easier. She did not so much as walk to the house her brother had left her, but ran. Her mind tumbled with thoughts that would not let her rest... So she rose, acknowleding defeat, and by candle light wrote the most difficult letter of her life - to a ranger she had never met, concerning Rían, Lady of Annúminas.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 13, 2006)

Life had not been easy for Rían when the official letter came reporting Silvanis dead. Even before, his letters stopped coming even though she wrote still. Now, with her father giving her the news, she was crushed. For days on end she lay in her room in the dark, until one morning she came forth.

Cold and silent she was, but she again took part in the affairs of the house. Her father had alot of social commitments and she again began to accompany him and her mother. She was in pain, but she worked at drowning and numbing it. If they were at the dinners, she imbibed silently in the wine and spirits.

It was not long before Kallam, long time friend and ranking commander of Prince Arvedui's guard, would come more and more to the Palace and dine with Hollinstadt and his family. It was Kallam who Rian's father Hollinstadt wished her to marry if she couldn't marry the Prince, and Kallam always did fancy Rian. But Silvanis came into her life and turned her away from him, and he had despised this Ranger. But now with Silvanis dead, he again thought of her. As the days went on, Kallam called upon Rian more and more, and she would accompany him to high social functions of both the King and the Prince, and at the Mettarë festival, they were wed. Rian smiled again and appeared happy, but deep down the shadow of Silvanis was never far away.

Kallam was happy to be married to Rian, and she would always be by his side when he was in the city. But he was often off to Gondor on the business of the Prince, and she lingered about her living quarters with her wineglass. Rian found an advantage to living in the Prince's palace wing in the home of Kallam... her little sister Ráinna wasn't nosing about her business and watching her every move. So Rian would go out at night in disguise, and she would go to the inns and taverns and drink wine and watch the soldiers, longing for Silvanis to be one of them. But he would never come.

Soon she would come for the company of those like Silvanis, talking and drinking and comforting the soldiers of Arthedain, and so it was this night when she came to Caritas.

The next morning, Caritas was up early. He was waiting for breakfast to be served as le looked for Laurinquë. She came and sat with him as they both ate. Laurinquë was clearing her throat to speak of that which she could not say to him the night before. But Caritas waved her off from speaking...

_"As things are, I will not have need to call upon Lady Rian. Surely you must have known of her and could not speak of it? It is ok Laurinquë. Her secret is safe with me."_

Laurinquë's face looked puzzled. secret? What did he speak of? She pondered his words as her hand held a sealed parchment under the table...


----------



## Elora (Feb 14, 2006)

Laurinquë shifted in her seat, uncomfortably aware that Caritas watched her closely. Her cheeks flushed and her thoughts pulsed swiftly. She stared out the window into the early morning a long moment. When Laurinquë brought her gaze back to Caritas, the intellect behind them gleamed silver bright at him.

_"Caritas, I know well enough just how perceptive you and your brethren are. Have you forgotten my brother so readily? Think you that I do not know well the clever wiles of a Ranger?"_ Caritas was taken aback by the subtle accustations that lingered beneath the surface of her words. He was dealing with a woman who trod between court and war, and did so nimbly. All he had meant to do was make it easier!

_"I have no idea what you refer to Lady, and I have no care to find out. I speak plainly, nothing more or less."_ Caritas did not need to raise his voice. Laurinquë frowned at the rebuke all the same.

She flushed, a delicate hue colouring her cheeks and making her eyes all the bluer, and then brought her hands and the letter she had spent all night labouring over to the table. She pushed it towards him, clearly unhappy and uncomfortable.

_"It is all in here anyway. Rían married elsewhere, unhappily it is true. That is no secret, save perhaps from Silvanis and you also - I had mistakenly thought."_

With that, Laurinquë stood abruptly again. It was the second time she was in a rush leave within a day.

_"I apologise profoundly if I have offended you, Caritas. My brother's memory demands better treatment from one such as I,"_ she finished and was off again, or so she thought. Caritas was already onto her. He was up and out of his chair and standing before her. Laurinquë gave up untangling her pale green gown and crossed her arms under her chest. Pride meant that she met his gaze. Colour still suffused her cheeks. Caritas threw his hands up and shook his head.

_"Clearly we both had a long night,"_he said. Laurinquë nodded slightly, reluctant but honest. _"And clearly we do not mean to offend each other."_

Laurinquë nodded more emphatically. Caritas gestured towards her newly vacated chair, the one her skirts still clung to such had been her haste in rising and was faintly relieved when she took her seat again with smooth, efficient grace. The letter she had provided sat, bright white, unopened and beckoning on the table between them when he sat again.

_"I am sorry, Caritas."_ Laurinquë said after a moment, and actually smiled at herself in self-deprecatory manner that was both disarming and unexpected in a noble woman.

_"I have never met Silvanis, but I am sure he deserved a better lot in love than that which has been given to him,"_ Laurinquë said after a while. _"How did you know of Rían? Last night you did not." _

Caritas shifted in his seat, wondering how delicate he should be. In the end, he opted for discretion. Still, Laurinquë had the wits to know exactly of what he spoke. Her eyes grew wide and she fell silent a moment.

_"Oh,"_ she said eventually. _"Well, I didn't mention that in my letter. I didn't think it necessary to do so, on top of everything else... What will you do?"_

Caritas blinked at her and said, _"Me? Why... what can I do? Rían makes her own decisions and if this is how she choses to spend her life and her family's good name, what can I do.... besides, meddling in another's affairs is women's work - or so I though..."_

Laurinquë smiled, warmly and with considerable humour. Laughter shimmered beneath her response to his flustered comment.

_"No... I meant what will you tell Silvanis?"_ she corrected him. Caritas felt relieved a second time that morning.

_"Oh, that.... what did you say?"_Laurinquë pushed the letter towards him. Caritas unfolded it carefully and read through the script Laurinquë had set there. He read it twice, nodded and refolded the letter.

_"Well?"_Laurinquë prompted.

_"Well, I think you've said enough... and the rest... well, that is something that I had best tell him when I have to."_ Caritas summed up. Laurinquë laughed drily.

_"Oh, I see your mind plainly now, Ranger! You'll leave it to me to be the messenger with bad tidings, and either upon your deathbed or his, only then will you feel you need to saying anything further."_ This time, there was no accusation beneath the surface. Caritas grinned back at her and shrugged in a close approximation of a ruffian.

_"I think that would work nicely. Some tea, Lady Laurinquë?"_ he inquired, all manners after a whole night in the comforts of civilisation. 

Laurinquë nodded, and added, _"You'll need to buy me with more than tea, Caritas!"_ she said.

_"Oh, what did you have in mind, then?"_ he replied, gesturing for tea. 

Laurinquë seemed to grow shy, an unusual state for her he guessed. She studied him through her lashes, as if weighing up her request. Then, as the tea arrived, she answered him.

_"Since you do not need to seek our mutual accquaintance this day, perhaps you could tell me... of my brother."_ Laurinquë spoke softly, and braced herself for Caritas' rejection or refusal.

Neither came. Caritas poured out the tea instead, and told her, _"Gladly, Lady Laurinquë."_ 

An hour and then another passed, and Caritas told a Ranger's sister all he remembered of her brother. As he spoke, he watched her expression. Sometimes it was sad, other times thoughtful, always proud and, also there, was a deep happiness and gratitude that warmed his heart to see.

_"Thank you, Caritas.... I cannot begin to describe how much I have longed to hear those answers."_ It was Caritas' turn to flush now. He cleared his throat and looked around the room, debating his next question.

_"What of you, Lady Laurinquë? Surely you are married... or widowed..."_ he ventured.

_"No, neither Caritas. Who would I marry? The wounded that come in, reaching for comfort? Those too frail or precious to risk in war? Come now, don't look at me like that!"_

Caritas looked innocent and surprised all at once. Laurinquë waved her fingers at him, swishing them through the air in a distinctly feminine gesture.

_"My life is certainly full... and perhaps it will be blessed also in the years to come. I am too busy to be lonely in any case, and certianly I would not like to find myself as Rían does."_

Caritas smiled at her, and their talk turned in another direction as Laurinquë spoke of ridiculous rumours, court gossip and the like - harmless, and assiduously avoiding the subject of Rían. Still Caritas was fairly certain that Laurinquë would never come to the straits that Rían evidently had. Also, he was certain that such an intelligent, compassionate woman would certainly have been courted, in peaceful times.

It was midday before they parted company, and Laurinquë left him with an invitation to attend the evening meal at the house she had shared with her brother. Caritas watched her depart, a slim silhouette encased in fresh minty green, and wondered if he had acquired a new friend at court, and if he would call for dinner that night. It was a brief wondering, for Caritas had more than enough to do. Reports to make, orders to receive, supplies to organise. Laurinquë had already told him where each could be done. He tucked her gently worded, yet honest, letter to Silvanis into a pocket and was on his way into the afternoon.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 20, 2006)

Caritas spent the morning with Laurinquë, and it did not go un-noticed the darkening of his face at the mention of her brother. But he hid it quickly, and told of the deeds great and small..

_"We could never pronounce his name, and even with the hardness that come with battle and death he still had this innocence to him, so we called him 'Kid'. Now he was in Kalinor's command, but we would sometimes serve together on the north post. He was a good tonk player once he picked it up... cleaned me out a few times he did."_

Laurinquë didn't press for details of his death, which was a good thing, but Caritas felt he owed her a little information...

_"He died well in the service of our King m'lady. High in honor will he be remembered in the Eastern Watch, even if it is by the name of Kid."_

When they parted, an invite to dinner came, and Caritas thought for a time whether to take her up on her kindness. Meanwhile he went to deliver notes and letters to those who had relatives in the city. Reports were delivered and he went to the physician to get his woulds checked. He would live, and a good bath he got. He stored his battle wear and borrowed gear that was more appropriate for the city.. clean black leatheers with the rayed star upon the breast of the vest. Darkness was approaching as he thought of Laurinquë. What chance would he have with such a woman. He would go for dinner, and he would leave the parchment for Rian with her. He could not deliver it now...

He found the house where Laurinquë lived. He hoped he was not late for the evening meal she spoke of. He tapped on the door, then quickly pushed back his long dark curly locks, wishing he had cleaned up better. She opened the door and the glow of firelight spilled around her through the door.

_"Am I late?"_

..he asked.

_"No, come in!"_

She said softly as she back in. Caritas stepped in and closed the door.

The food smelled good and they ate and talked, mainly of life and things of joy. But after the meal and some wine, Caritas seemed to withdraw into thought. He fumbled throughthe letters he was givin by various folk to take with him to the Weather Hills. One was Laurinquë's letter to Silvanis. Next to it was also the letter Silvanis wrote to Rian...

_"I don't mean to spoil dinner, but I cannot deliver this. If you ... no..."_

He held out Silvanis's letter but withdrew it. Caritas then got up from the table and walked to the fire and tossed Silvanis's letter in the fire. It lit the room brightly for a moment, then Caritas said,

_"I cannot do it, and it will be me to carry the news to Silvanis that his beloved Rian has married high in the palace, and it will be me who tells that his beloved Rían lives the part of a common nightwench."_

Laurinquë's eyes lit up. She had written a letter to Silvanis, but mentioned not the latter. Caritas stood quickly...

_"My pardom m'lady.. It is late...I must leave in the morning...."_

Laurinquë stood and got to the door first where Caritas paused. They stood there silent, eyes locked and searching each other for answers....

Yes... twenty years.... She waited a year.... but the news that I had been killed wormed its way through to her. Yet after 20 years Rían was here with me now after all these years. The sight of her had indeed stirred the longing of the young soldier of yesteryear. But I was not the same man that made promises that could not be kept. She was not the woman she tried so very hard now to portray before me. In a way I had indeed died so long ago when word came to her, and in a way she did too. Here, 20 years later she tells me she had waited, and I went along with it for a time. But little did she know of word that had come back to me in the east. Caritas my friend was so honest....

Yes.... we danced again like days of old Rían and I. We shared wine, and again we lay beneath the stars watching and singing, So it was that I had her again. But the dream that enveloped us there in the tall grass of midsummer was not the same dream....
....all through the night I saw in my mind first Caritas, then Kallam, and then soldiers young and old, together and alone...
... the stars began to fade in the east when I arose. Rían lay asleep, and I left two gold coins upon her before I walked away... she would know where to find me.


----------



## Elora (Feb 20, 2006)

Laurinquë stood, certain and unsure both and painfully aware of how bold she must seem to Caritas. She was, afterall, blocking the door. He could easily push past her, but courtesy held his course. She stared back at him and he at her. There were things she wanted to say that she had not been able to. He was leaving tomorrow. He may not be back... so many did not come back... and he left with a burden he had not wished for when already he carried so much on his shoulders. All Rangers did.

_"I..."_ she started, staring up at Caritas. Firelight send shadows spinning over his features. It danced in his dark curls. He watched her, patient or impatient she could not tell.

_"Please,"_ she started anew in a soft voice.

_"Yes?'_ Caritas asked, watching her face closely. Laurinquë sighed, impatient with herself.

_"Perhaps there is something I can do to help,"_ she said.

_"Oh?"_ Caritas said, still not certain enough to assume what she meant by help. The layers of meaning, though, were distracting to say the least. The pair stood close, staring at each other.

_"I know how you struggle for supplies... the treasury is stretched thin by this damned war."_ Laurinquë started. Caritas nodded, silent. Was this what she meant? Treasury and supplies?

_"I took the liberty of doing a little this afternoon to remedy that. What I could obtain for you and your men shall await you tomorrow. Horses, weaponry, clothing... food too and some medical supplies. It is not enough, not by far, but it is something."_ Laurinquë paused, hoping she had not somehow run afoul of the Ranger's close knit society and sense of honour.

Caritas stared at her a moment. _"How?_ he asked, _"Why?"_

_"Do more here than greet incoming wounded and soldiers, Caritas. My brother's brethren are like my own, I suppose... and I would not sit on my hands when I could do something so small when you need so much."_ Laurinquë brushed it aside, an inconsquential thing. 

She knew people. She could not help but know people. Powerful people whom in her role had come to rely on her to aid wounded sons. Powerful people whom relied on her to give a true account of the toll the war was really taking.

Before Caritas could say anything further, Laurinquë moved onto the next matter.

_"As for Silvanis... I can see clearly enough that you carry a heavy burden there Caritas. You have been drawn into this sorrow, but not by your own doing or will. He is dear to you, is Silvanis... and so, if you wish it, send Silvanis to me and I shall be the one who tells him of his beloved."_

Again, Caritas asked, _"Why? You do not know him!"_

_"You did not know me, Caritas, and yet you brought to me the tidings of my brother. His name was Uinendil, named for our mother saw the light of Uinen in his eyes just as she shines to calm the sea.

"You brought me peace, Caritas. Can I not return the same to you in this time of war?"_

Laurinquë reached a hand across the very short way to Caritas' forearm.

_"It will not matter so much if Silvanis despises me for the tidings, Caritas."_

Laurinquë looked long, up into Caritas' face, and wondered at the turn of his thoughts. They had grown closer still together and her hand was still upon his arm. She flushed and withdrew it.

_"Will you be there tomorrow morning, my lady Laurinquë?_ Caritas at last said. His voice thrummed through her, so close were they.

_"Aye, m'lord,"_ Laurinquë whispered.

Caritas took a half step back to bend over her hand. He held it gently cradled between his own two hands. In his, her own was so small he could easily have surrounded it with one. Laurinquë felt his lips brush over her hand and a whisper of something otherwordly shivered through her. Her eyes were wide, caught unawares, when he looked up at her.

_"Then I will think on it tonight."_ Caritas said.

Laurinquë pressed a kiss to his brow, grateful for his consideration.

_"Rest well, Ranger, this night,"_ she bade him and stepped to one side. The door was his now. The impression of her lips on his forehead lingered still. Long blonde curls had fallen around her shoulders now. Had she dismissed him?

Laurinquë stared at Caritas still, watching expectantly, but for what he could not say. He nodded, and crossed the threshold into the suddenly cool night. When he turned back, he saw she was watching him from the window.

Should he go back? Caritas hovered by the gate and then caught a hint of a smile from Laurinquë. He felt his tension ease as he watched her lips curve upwards. No, she was no nightwench and she had said she would be there to bid his party farewell. He could see her then. There could be no promises in these times. Promises.

Caritas walked the short distance back to the inn, mulling over what Laurinquë had said by the door.

_"Uinendil,"_ he tried and grinned. The Kid had died a year ago, but he had figured out his name thanks to his sister.... and his sister had arranged supplies as well. His sister was a useful person to know. She cooked better than his brethren as well, and smelt better. She didn't look down her nose at him neither. In fact, when close, she looked up a little which pushed her hair back and brought those quicksilver eyes to his...He didn't know what to make of her suggestion concerning Silvanis though.

Caritas got to his room wearing a faint smile of his own. He had enjoyed the evening with Laurinquë. He shrugged off his vest and a familiar envelope fell to the floor of his room. Caritas retrieved it from the floor and recognised the letter Laurinquë had given him that morning. He had thought he had sucessfully left it at her house, placing it under a stack of dished on the table.

Somehow, Laurinquë had managed to plant it back on him. Must been at the door, when he was distracted by other things.... Caritas laughed. Kid's sister shared a trait with her brother. Uinendil was adept with planting things on people unawares too. Probably a childhood game between the two.... "WHO TOOK THE COOKIES?" "UINENDIL DID!" "I DID NOT!" "COME TURN OUT YOUR POCKETS THEN, UINENDIL! WHAT IS THIS - COOKIE CRUMBS?" "BUT I DID'NT!"

Laurinquë sat up late that night, smiling herself until she remembered that tomorrow Caritas and his men were back to war. Would he return? She felt a deep reluctance to answer that. Laurinquë stared at the back of her hand. No promises - but there was always hope.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 7, 2006)

*In the Weather Hills....*

_"Awake men! To arms!"_

Elendur barked in the blackness the early morning. Most had been away and on watch, but Silvanis had the luxury of sleeping this night. He stood and yawned, and gathered his gear and checked his men. Two of them were going. They were to move north, and with the clicks and the chirps of nightbirds, they were to move double quick in silence.

Not easy.

A light drizzle was falling and as they moved, Elendur was in command of this march, and Silvanis was his second. Silvanis saw as they moved that roughly every fourth man was out of line. This was cutting their strength down by a quarter, so it must be big. As they moved Elendur whispered to Silvanis,

_"Cartin was scouting the steppes north but returned early. He was bleeding from a well-placed arrow which should have killed him. But he held breath long enough to tell of movement of some well-trained hillmen well north, making for the North Downs. He said Darlis rode swift ahead to warn the watch there, but we don't know if he made it. We have to move swift in case there are more coming. The best horsemen are with us, and when we get to the northernmost of these hills, they will ride in force. You will have to lead the horsemen Silvanis!"_

Silvanis nodded as they moved as fast and as quiet as they could. It was maybe an hour before sunrise when they heard the sound of battle back south were they had left. Carn Dûm sent forth a ruse to try and cover their move in the north. But with only a short time before daylight they knew the attack would be shortlived. They only wondered who they may have seen for the last time...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Halasían (Mar 7, 2006)

*In Fornost...*

Caritas shook his head and stowed the parchment that fell. He lay back and dozed some into the night filled with rough dream, but woke with a start a some few hours before dawn. He was up and mindlessly prepared himself to march. But seeing he was in a small room at an inn, he paused and took a deep breath. He was sure he heard Elendur's voice in his slumber. His thigh started to ache as he became aware of a wound suffered long ago. Caritas yawned and stretched, then gathered his gear and left the room. He settled with a sleepy nightkeep after a bit of discussion about the previous night's activities. He never ordered a comfort woman so he was not going to pay for her. She came in on her own accord.

Walking out into the night air, he walked about the city. He found himself out at tyheir rally area, and there stood and looked this way and that. A few stars tried to push their faint light through the low wet mist that clung to the ground, but only the flicker of the night torches gave off a muted orange light. Caritas came to the tents of the soldiers who would be going back the next day. He himself had several days furlough, but what would he do here? Call on Laurinquë? Linger about the inn? No, he had to get back. He couldn't place it, but when he awoke, he felt the call back to the Weather Hills, and his friends and comrades. He would go with these men. The few on nightwatch looked worse for wear. Too many winters their eyes seen, taking the nightwatch for they could not sleep at night. The young men, evermore younger, mostly slept with a few up early to cook or prepare their arms. Most have never saw death, and spent their years in service here in Fornost on watch. If they were lucky the were posted to the north where little happened but bad weather. But most were going east to the Eastern Watch.

Caritas talked with a bunch of new recruits, fresh from training. He went through their gear and tossed some stuff away to make room for things they will soon wish they had more of. Some tips on sword manuever and how the hillmen fight, and what to do when faced with increasing numbers. Little words in hope the young man will remember them at a critical time.

Caritas walked about again as the sun came up, and as the cooking fires filled the air with their varying aromas, Caritas joined an old soldier who refused to quit for some bacon and bread. The old man couldn't hear and the scars on his head spoke of too many near-death moments for him, so they silently ate and nodded, talking through their eyes what words could never say. they had a bond closer than most here even though they had just met.

Caritas got up to go find the wagon and finish delivering orders, when he saw Laurinquë. he bowed as she approached in the rising sun's light.

_"M'lady. A refreshing sight you are in the morning, and let me thank you once again for the fine feast you gave me."_


----------



## Elora (Mar 8, 2006)

Caritas got up to go find the wagon and finish delivering orders, when he saw Laurinquë. he bowed as she approached in the rising sun's light.

"M'lady. A refreshing sight you are in the morning, and let me thank you once again for the fine feast you gave me."


Laurinquë broke into a smile as she crossed to meet Caritas.

_”Was a pleasure to cook for someone else for a change,”_ she replied warmly.

She dropped a curtsy in reply to his courtesy, spread skirts of deep indigo wide and then rose. Behind her, a wagon heavily laden trundled.

_”Supplies,”_ she said.

Caritas looked the wagon, moving slowly under the weight of it’s load, and was caught between gratitude and concern. There was no way they would be able to take all of that with them. He said as much to Laurinquë, working hard to not sound ungrateful. Laurinquë expression became thoughtful and she studied the wagon for a moment, then smiled in triumph.

_”A solution, m’lord! Take what you need most now, and I shall keep the rest to send out over time. There are blankets, weaponry, tack, food…. Medicines too. I think more will arrive too. It will keep safely in storage for you.”_

_”Where?”_ Caritas asked. 

He had seen the house she lived in. There was no hidden room as big as a barn in it. Laurinquë’s smile became quieter.

_”The stables… I keep no horses now that Uinendil…”_ she did not finish the sentence because it was unneeded.

_”Will that do, Caritas? By the time the next batch is due out, I should have at least another 3 wagons.”_

Laurinquë looked hopefully at Caritas, and all he could do is smile and nod. It was a wonder. First drought, and now… now feast because the woman next to him knew people. A wonder indeed. 

Already the recruits had been marshalled to unload the wagon. The pair crossed to examine what had been sent. Laurinquë examined each bundle and crate, for each was marked. She rattled of a list of names that Caritas recognised. Important names, and Laurinquë was happy because she was smiling and nodding. She turned to him, hands on her hips and looking positively merry amid the recruits unloading supplies. Caritas couldn’t help but smile back, but then she cocked her head to one side and sobered. He noticed she was studying the rayed star on his chest intently. Her brother would have had one such insignia himself. Of course, she wouldn’t have it because it hadn’t been sent to her. Uinendil hadn’t said a lot about his family. He certainly had kept the existence of his sister to himself – protective instinct that Caritas could well understand as he watched her now.

Laurinquë neared, looking serious once more, took his arm and with a firm gentleness steered him away from most of the noise.

_”Caritas, have you thought about what we spoke of last night?”_ she asked him.

Caritas understood then the direction of her thoughts.

_”I still do not understand why you would take such a burden on. You do not know Silvanis afterall,”_ he replied.

Laurinquë sighed and placed the palm of her hand over the star on his chest. She stared up at him, close again now.

_”No, perhaps I do not, but I know something of you Caritas, do I not?”_

Caritas did not quite how to answer that, or even if he should answer at all. Laurinquë frowned slightly and watched the recruits.

_”So young,”_ she whispered.

Caritas lifted a hand to cover hers and at first she started at his touch, not in fear or rejection though. Her eyes went wide and came back to his.

_”You carry so much, Caritas, and you have been kind when you had no duty to be.”_

Now it was his turn to frown. Laurinquë’s eyes seemed to look deep within him. He wasn’t sure what he thought about that. In fact, he wasn’t sure what he thought about this woman at all – a state of affairs he wasn’t entirely accustomed to. He found it hard to look away from, and her hand was warm beneath his own, against his chest.

_”Do you think I do not know that you have been kind in telling me what I needed to know about my brother, but sparing me the true horror of it all? I see it in your eyes… I saw it. He did not die easily, did Uinendil?”_

Caritas hesitated, recalling it clearly. He said nothing, but gravely shook his head.

_”He never did things the easy way,”_ Laurinquë sighed. _”Will you not, now, let me do you some act of kindness Caritas? I will tell Silvanis, and your bond with him need not be lost to this damn war too.”_

At that moment, one of the others whistled and Caritas’ name was called. He shot Laurinquë an expression of regret and pulled away to attend to whatever was at hand. Laurinquë turned herself to sorting out which of the wagon’s goods were to go with the Rangers now and which would return to her with storage. Keeping busy was necessary, for her heart knew that Caritas would soon have to go and she had no way of knowing if ever she would see him again.

And, as she worked, the rest arrived and they started forming up, ready for departure. Laurinquë gathered her skirts in her hands and let it go again. Should she search Caritas out? Just to say farewell? Men were on horses now, milling about in the morning. The sensible thing was to stay out of the way, at the wagon. Laurinquë knew that well. Still, she ventured out amid the men and horses, looking this way and that until a strong had she now recognised reached and caught her elbow. Laurinquë allowed Caritas to pull her away.

_”Looking for something?”_ he asked.
_”Oh, just to be trampled before breakfast,”_ Laurinquë quipped, because she had been forced to step quickly to avoid exactly that in her search.

Caritas recognised her self-deprecatory humour and smiled at her.

_”We’re pulling out,”_ he said, throat closing on anything else.

_”I know and I still haven’t-“_

_”Gotten my answer?”_ Caritas asked. He could feel his blood throbbing in his ears.

_”No, not that, really… though I would like to know you had accepted my offer.”_ Laurinquë replied, cheeks colouring.

_”Will you be in Fornost, Lady Laurinquë, indefinitely?’”_ Caritas asked.

_”You will find me nowhere else, unless the war drives us forth from here too,”_ she replied. _”Why, who will be looking for me?”_

_”What were you searching for,”_ Caritas countered. He needed to know, a sign.

Laurinquë sighed and decided that if this was the last she would see of Caritas, it would not be like this – unspoken, unsaid.

_”Do you not know, Caritas,”_ she asked him, and she smiled softly at him. 

Yes he knew, he realised, and debated what to do about it as she flicked imaginary dust off the shoulder of his cloak. She was so close that he could smell her scent, sweet and clean.

_”No promises, my lord,”_ she whispered, as if she somehow heard his thoughts. When he looked at her, he saw eyes clear as the sky. Would he remember this in the field, or how she looked at dawn, or from the night before? She was like noone else, this woman.

And that was the last coherent thought he could recall prior to kissing her. When that kiss ended, the rest became a blur. They were moving out. He had to get to horse. He had to get to war. There were recruits to train.

Laurinquë had always found the departure of men to war a sobering experience. But this time, she found it even more trying. She stood tall and allowed no tears to fall. They would come later, and these men did not need to carry the burden of tears along with everything else. But Laurinquë stood there, still, a very long time. And Caritas turned in his saddle to glance back. He saw her standing, straight as a willow in the morning, and glimpsed her lift her arm in farewell. She stood alone

Her words of no promises whispered through him. When they could not seen, Laurinquë drove the wagon to the stables behind the house and started the weary task of storing the supplies. When would she see him again? Would she? When the unloading was done, Laurinquë stood in her brother’s stables. They felt emptier than before. The world seemed faded a little, washed of colour just slightly. She sat on a nearby stack of blankets and let the tears come.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 4, 2006)

Caritas sat in silence upon his horse as they moved out. Why did he go? He could have stayed some days more, and the fact that Laurinquë was there, he would surely like spending time with her. But he had committed to go with these young soldiers. As he looked back to catch one last glimpse of Laurinquë before they rounded the corner, he saw her arm go up and her hand wave slightly. He kept watch on her until the hill took her from his view and he turned back and looked forward. A sigh escaped his lips before a somber look over took him.

The young soldiers were filled with the buzz of excitement for they were going out into the unknown world of battle. The first taste of your friend's blood as it covers you will soon put that grim, vacant stare into their eyes. It may be this day, but to them it is only something they have seen on others. They all are immortal at that age, that is, until the bite of steel proves otherwise. May they fight well and may Varda watch their steps.... Caritas wondered why they were routing north through the heart of the North Downs by narrow path instead of south of them. The tracks were hard for the wagons to negotiate. At nightfall of the first day, no camp was ordered, but only a rest with few cook fires. Everyone was ordered to rest the best they could but to be ready to move at a moment’s notice. The commanders talked excitedly, and there was an urgency in the air. With the order earlier in the day to stay to the hills, talk went up that they were to be taking over the watch on the North Downs. The Dunedain had heavy defenses there as any large push from Darn Dûm would likely push for Fornost. But the order was that half their party was to filter through the draws south and make for the weather Hills, setting a moving picket across the folds of grasslands and rock between. The rest was to reinforce the garrison that had the northern watch.

The night was somewhat restful. Caritas lay and watched the stars, thinking of Laurinquë. His eyes focused on a star that burned hard and bright, dancing about in its intensity. It seemed to him it was the twinkle that he had seen in the eyes of Laurinquë when they departed. He dozed in to a dream where they walked beside the lake Evendim, where the wind off the lake danced I her hair flowing free, and her smile beamed.

But the call came too soon. New orders were barked and fires kicked out. Wagons were unloaded and every man was to take all he could. They were then ordered to move double-quick, for news of an impending attack on the defenses of the North Downs had come. It was only a day after riding out of Fornost. The young soldiers talk and excitement had turned into a grim determination as they moved with their loads. Duty bound, they stepped in time, not knowing what would come. Still, to them it still seemed like a hard drill. Death had not come to them yet. But in a couple days time its first drink would come. The storm was about to break....


Silvanis gathered to him the horsemen as Elendur had ordered. They left in haste and it had the feeling it was a ride that none would come back from. That gut feeling that turns inside your stomach like a knife turning. Silvanis felt that many times before, but not of late. Even in the raid where he was lost he didn’t feel that. But now….

The vast depths of the fog on the steppes hid the enemy’s movement well. Elendur had pulled nearly 3/4 of the strength of the Weather Hills line out to ride. Many that were left were those wounded or otherwise not vary able to ride a mount, but were still effective in the brutal hand to hand skirmish that was the forte of the Weather Hills. They hoped the enemy wasn’t sending a ruse through the fog to draw them out like this only to throw full weight against the Weather Hills. But Elendur had made a field command decision, and they hoped he wasn’t wrong.

But now they rode out, Silvanis with less than half the riders, and Elendur with just over half. A few would picket the line of the Weather Hill's flank, but there would be little stealth in what or where they were going. Elendur rode due north toward the eastern reach of the North Downs. Silvanís with the swiftest horses and riders, set out due east, but slowly arced to the north. It was a precautionary move on Elendur’s part to make sure no enemy moved toward the Weather Hills. Two riders broke south and would ride down to the East road and return to the line. They would send warning if movement was seen coming from the east toward the Weather Hills.

Elendur almost immediately spotted a large movement moving in stealth toward the North Downs. It could have been easily another move to out-flank the defenses to the north of the Weather hills, but they were going northwest toward the south side of the North Downs. Was this part of a move directly on Fornost? Elendur sent Difur, a scout to ride ahead to warn the men who stood watch in the south side of the North Downs, but he ran into trouble in the fog. The enemy was already in the draws between them and the North Downs. Difur slew two men as he rode over them, and dodged with sureness of hoof many others. The bowshots of the enemy were wild as the fog did as much to conceal his movements as they did to conceal the enemy. But once the enemy was alerted of the lone rider in their midst, the settled and watched for others. Difur was clear, and made haste, but still camps of hillmen he had to dodge. Soon he was clear and started to climb the south slopes of the North Downs, but this doomed him. As he climbed out of the fog into the starlight, Though swift and stealthy, he was taken down by a large orc arrow fired straight and true, sighted by their superb night vision. He fell, pierced in the lung. He held to his horse, and as he fell, he slapped the horse to get him to ride forth hard, riderless. Difur fell and rolled, breaking the arrow fore and aft, and he came to rest in the wet grass and dirt of a gully still shrouded in fog, bleeding to death.

But his horse ran free, and with a speed of a young stallion he ran, coming to the first watches on the North Downs with word of the enemy to the south and east…

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the north slopes of the North Downs, an army from Carn Dûm pressed forth in the night. The watch noticed them and many were taken out by orc archers. But they stood in wait, putting hope in their defenses and stamina, and soon they were locked in battle. Into the day it went, when hillmen grim would press forth. Into the next night the hillmen rested and the orcs press on. They, being rested, and despite the numbers slain, pressed on until the defenses broke. The Dunedain fell back as dawn came, taking up a second line deeper in the hills. This was not good. By forcing the Dunedain off the front that faced the open lands to the north, Angmar could move armies west un-opposed. The watch on the western reaches got orders to move forward, and horsemen rode out to screen any such move. But none came. The enemy only battled along the front of the North Downs. They wanted to force the Dunedain back all along the arc.

Through the day, Caritas moved with grim determination. They shed much of their loads in a place of storage, and so were able to move faster, but the days, and nights moving took their tool. They were tiring, but few dropped out. In the evening of the second day, they could hear the sounds of battle echoing through the canyons of the Downs. The young soldiers now had the look of fear on them, the veterans did their part to re-assure them, but soon death would reach them. They rested only briefly in the night before pressing on. Word from the commander of the North Downs were not good.

In the morning we were divided. An attack had started on the south side of the downs, and half of us went south, half of us went north. It was the day they would find battle…

This day, Silvanis and his riders battled the reinforcements of the enemy in the open lands. They laid waste to orcs moving in the day, and the strength needed to completely dislodge the Dunedain from the north side of the North Downs was lost. Silvanis and his riders swept west and slew thousands, but the toll on their own numbers was also high. When they broke and set picket to let the horses and men rest, there were only 27 of them left.

Elendur fared better even if their fight started sooner and lasted long. The enemy was confused by the arrival of horsemen despite the warning the scout Difur had given them, and many fled east. They were able to meet with the men on the south side of the North Downs and together they cleared the lands. This was now the third day, and the men were either sent north to do battle there, and some rested and were held in reserve. It was here, by a cook fire that Caritas met Elendur…

_”Hey cap’n!”_

Caritas cried out. Elendur turned on his horse and looked at the grim dirty faces of the men. Caritas’s arm moved as he sat by a fire. Elendur dismounted and ran over.

_”Caritas! Thought you were taking rest in Fornost! Good to see you!”

‘You too… hey, I have this for Silvanis, is her here?”_

Caritas asked, looking at the horsemen.

_”No, he rode a sweep east, north and west. I had no word since we parted ere three days ago.”_

Elendur said looking at the pouch that held a letter. He offered it back to Caritas but he waved him off.

_” no, you keep it, I think I am assigned here for now. I may not be back to the Weather Hills for awhile.”_

Caritas patted Elendur as he stowed the pouch. Elendur nodded to him and turned to muster his men. Caritas went back to the men he sat with. Young soldiers no more were they. Veterans of their first battle, and most fared well. Most too, lost one or more friends, and they too now had the stare of death in their eyes.


----------



## Elora (Apr 17, 2006)

The activity within the grounds was frenetic. There was no other way to describe it. Laurinquë turned her back to it and stared north to where much of the talk within the complex dwelt. They said war had come there. She could not see him as she gazed. Stars had begun the glimmer in the twilight haze there. Caritas was beneath them, whole and unharmed she hoped desperately. The sound of a woman calling her name caught Laurinquë and she turned to see none other than Rian draw near to her. Laurinquë studied the woman a moment and looked away swiftly. The pair stood in silence, neither one easy.

_”It is not often we find you here, Lady Laurinquë,”_ Rian correctly observed.

Laurinquë murmured agreement, uncertain as what to say which was uncharacteristic of her indeed. What could she say to this woman, knowing what she now knew. And there was Caritas, too, who now knew Rian as Silvanis had… Laurinquë struggled to not stare at Rian and instead fixed her gaze on the northern horizon. She willed herself to silence, fixing her jaw firmly in place to prevent any unwise words from slipping free. Rian, though, stared pointedly at Laurinquë. Eventually, protocol won out though Laurinquë did sigh her reluctance at making niceties with one such as Rian.

_”And you, Lady Rian, do you walk at night often when your lord husband is afield?”_

Rian stared, surprised at her. Laurinquë blinked and wished for all of Arda that she could suck her words back again.

_”Whatever do you mean?_ Rian countered mildly. _”My husband is attending councill. He is not afield.”_

_”Ah… Yes I had heard council had been called,”_ Laurinquë said, relieved at not having to explain away her pointed jibe. Rian smiled out at the night, no longer looking at her.

_”Had you? I did not think your family was of sufficient stature to attend such matters. But, here you are and so I must be mistaken,”_ Rian purred contentedly.

Laurinquë’s restraint, what there was of it, snapped so suddenly it was a marvel there was no accompanying audible crack.

_”My family have ever served where need was the gravest, Lady Rian. My father, my brother and now, as do I. I have been called to attend the Treasury. Unless you have something you consider of relevance to me, I shall take your leave madam. May you have the full enjoyment of your husband at your table this evening.”_

And this time, it was Rian’s turn to appear the scalded cat. She stared at Laurinquë, watched her glide away wide eyed and seething. As Laurinquë walked off, she reflected on how she should perhaps feel some guilt at using Rian’s obviously unhappy marriage as a weapon against her. As she entered the offices of the Treasury though, Laurinquë was confronted with the unwelcome sight of many officials gathered. Each held an armload of parchment and each looked up at her in expectation. Laurinquë sighed for the second time that evening and closed the door after her.

_”Ah, Lady Laurinquë, how good of you to attend,”_ The Lord Chancellor of the Exchequer intoned, stepping forward but not bowing. _” We have some pressing matters to discuss, concerning the considerable wealth you seem to be amassing in these times of need and war.”_ Laurinquë spared enough thought to wish for patience and perspicacity before the bewildering taxation battle swept over her.

It was nearly dawn when she emerged, too exhausted to feel the slightest shred of exhilaration. She had kept the supplies, and had avoided a crippling tax what is more, but was now a tenant in her own home. The crown, or rather the Lord of the Exchequer had graciously relieved her of the burden of ownership of the property, but permitted her to dwell there and gather supplies as and how she could without incurring tax or levies.

The corridors of the palace were considerably quieter. Rian was long to bed, probably her husband’s but who was to tell for sure. Laurinquë returned home, weary beyond measure, beneath the last fleeting rays of the stars. But something awaited her at the house that had been once her brother’s and then her own. A wooden sign had been hung at the gate announcing the land had reverted to the crown. So the Chancellor had called her away and had her contort and twist for hours over what was essentially a fait de complice. She passed through the gate, left it hanging ajar and went straight to the stables.

At the door dozed a man, a stable hand by the looks of him. He had nestled in amid a small pile of supplies that had been dropped off over the night. He stirred at her approach and sprang to his feet when he realised who had arrived.

_”Lady Laurinquë!”_ he exclaimed, bowing hurriedly. 

She was too tired for niceties. Sick with worry for Caritas, seething at the Treasury’s persecution of the Rangers and her family, still somewhat bruised from her brush with Rian, the last thing Laurinquë wanted to deal with was a stable hand intent in ingratiating himself.

_”What is it you want,”_ she said, voice hard and firm. He blinked and pointed at the gate and the sign.

_”I was here when they come and put that up, like… Me Mam taught me my letters and all.”_ he started, rushing and uncertain in the face of her stern manner.

_”What has any of that to do with you or I? Quickly now. My patience is stretched thin.”_

_”I was only here dropping off something for Lord Freghan.” He pointed at the boxes hurriedly. Laurinquë didn’t know it, but she was tapping her foot. The stable hand knew it though and so pushed on all the faster. ”So when I read what it was I returned and told me master, like, and came back here.”

He finished all in a rush.

”Why?”

”Well it isn’t right, is it now? Least that what I though and that’s what me mast-“

Laurinquë gestured, slicing through empty words. Words meant nothing. She’d heard them for years beyond counting. Words of promised aid and support for the men out there, dying now. Meaningless, pointless, treacherous words.
”Why are you here now.” she said fiercely. The stable hand took a step back cautiously.

”Because Lord Freghan told me to come back and tell you that he won’t stand for it. And neither will the others.”

Laurinquë stared at him, and barely managed to stop herself from snorting with disbelief. It was one thing to give away some of the larder. But Lord Freghan and these others had never once lifted a finger in any meaningful way to aid the Rangers and their kin. There was no reason for them to start now. She tersely thanked the stable hand, opened the stable doors and had him stow the supplies. He beat a swift departure.

Laurinquë sat at the empty table, head in her hands. A kettle of water had started to steam over the hearth when a loud knock was had at the door. Startled, she got to her aching feet and pulled it open. Outside, harried men, soldiers stood around a stretched that was occupied with a badly wounded man. They bustled past her and disappeared into the house, followed by another and another stretcher.

Laurinquë stood in her kitchen, scarcely believing her eyes. A robed man, officious right to his polished boots strode in and looked about with obvious disdain. His cool regard feel upon her and took her in. Whatever he saw, he was little pleased and he sniffed with contempt before thrusting papers at her.

”It’s all in there.” he decreed and left.

Laurinquë read and then sank to a chair with a groan. The house had been appropriated and transformed into a hospice for the overstretched hospitals. It was a masterful stroke of financial management. Not only had the burden upon the hospitals been relieved, but also a way to use supplies intended for the much maligned Rangers had been contrived. And how could she deny such things to dying men?

”Is there any bandages to be had?”
”Boiling water, now! I need it now!”

The frantic calls of tired healers swamped her in the kitchen. Still, she rose and somehow, out of the melee, some semblance of order emerged. The medical supplies were unearthed and put to use. Every available space was cleared to make room for the wounded. Healers bustled about and Laurinquë ended up dozing at the kitchen table. Still, every time a new wounded man arrived, some on their feet but mostly in stretchers, Laurinquë snapped awake and wondered if she would find Caritas half dead.

But of the wounded, none were Rangers. Who tended them, she wondered. Who offered them comfort, out there in the wilds?_


----------



## Halasían (Apr 28, 2006)

*On the North face of the North downs...*

Bedraggled and few were the riders who came first to the North Downs. Silvanís led his men slow, watching for stragglers. They had come around behind the main body of hillmen that had attacked the guard of the North Downs, but had run into the approaching army of orcs, sent to reinforce their gains. They were routed and slain in the open crossing, with few making it back to the hill country of the Ettenmoors from which they came.

As they approached the North Downs, the fires smoked a stench of burning flesh. the dead of Angmar were many, yet the commander of the Downs was puzzled. There were not enough hillmen among the dead. When found, they were separated and given a pyre burning as was their custom. But the orcs were piled and burned en masse. The men, though enemies and hateful of the Dúnedain, were men none the less, and were honored so as fierce adversaries.

Silvanis led the 7 riders that remained, and the line of horses carrying the dead and wounded through a draw, and were welcomed by hollow-eyed, dirty and bloody soldiers. Behind them were their comrades, either sleeping or tending to wounds. Though tired, they had held the field, yet Dûlhrain, the commander of the North Watch, was uneasy. Silvanis gave the men leave to tend their horses and some medics helped with the wounded. The dead were placed with the other dead Dunedain to be prepared for their return to Fornost. Dûlhrain saluted Silvanis and he returned it before sitting down on the ground and laying out stretching. A pain in his lower side he then felt, and saw that he too was wounded, though only slightly. He waved away the attendant and pointed to others more seriously hurt. Dûlhrain squatted, still looking puzzled.

_"There is something wrong here. The initial attack was mainly hillmen as it was daylight, but as night fell the orcs came. The next day the hillmen again were at the front and as night fell once again,the orcs returned, though less in number."

"Yeah, we assailed a large army of orcs heading this way. Obviously to reinforce this attack."_

Silvanis said wearily as he closed his eyes.

_"Your efforts and loss are greatly appreciated by us, for we were about to break but for a few men who just came up from Fornost."_

Dûlhrain said as he picked up a twig and threw it into the fire. He watched it start to burn as he went on...

_"But there seems to be some numbers of missing hillmen. We fought more than there are here dead. Did you run into a retreat? I am estimating a few hundred?"_

Silvanis looked at Dûlhrain and as he sat up, said,

_"No, none but a few scattered orcs. You know, a tactic used in the Weather Hills would be for them to amass a wave attack on our line, and try and slide off the flank some men to raid behind the lines. It takes weeks to find and kill them all. If these hundreds of missing men managed to get around the hills unseen, then they could be scattering all over northwest Eriador!"_

Dûlhrain nodded and stood. A few movements of a hand and his second was there. Instructions were sent with a runner, then another runner to get word to the soldiers on the south side of the North Downs, and also to Fornost. Orders were barked to some lower officers who gathered at the news, and they headed off to get their men out to search the downs.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meanwhile on the south face of the North Downs...*

Caritas tied off the strip of cloth on the young man's arm and gave him a slap on his good shoulder. 'Young man' he thought to himself as he took the moment to rest and stare into the fire. Three day ago he was still a boy. Three years ago he was learning the advanced style of the Elven script. Too many 'young men' ... boys... here. How can the Dúnedain survive? Depleting numbers and high marriage could not sustain the adversity they faced. Yet they were Dúnedain, and may Varda see to it that they survived.

Another man sat down before him and he looked at his head. A deep cut that had let blood cover his face. Curly dark hair matted to it, but he didn't seem to notice. Caritas dabbed it with water and looked at it closer. It will leave a scar the rest of his life, but he seemed well. Caritas tied another piece of his cotton undershirt to his head. He wondered if the mans life was only going to be days or weeks longer, or if he would go through life until he was aged with that gash on his head.

The man smiled and nodded as he got up to go rejoin his outfit. Caritas tossed the old bloody rag into the fire and watched it burn. it had been days since he left Fornost, but it seemed like months. He thought of Laurinquë, and then wondered about his own life. So he retired and took out his quill and parchment, and started to write her.

Hours later, and with a few nods of sleep along the way, Caritas folded and sealed the parchment. He wondered if it could be read, being filled with smudges and places where he drifted into dream whilst writing. He didn't really say what he wanted, but there could be little doubt. The call to move had him close it quickly. He would await reply before writing again.

He was up and the wounded were leaving. His letter was in the hands of one wounded soldier, Carmias, who remembered seeing her as they left. He knew who to give it to. Caritas waved farewell and turned to move up into the hills to the north...


----------



## Elora (Jun 5, 2006)

Lady Laurinquë eased herself through the door to the little room she had retained as her own as quietly as she could. It had been another gruelling day and she wanted peace. Peace… everyone wanted it. Noone had it. 

She stopped at the basin, soaked a nearby cloth and tried to wash the weariness away from her face. She felt better, a little. A glance at the narrow desk told her that the work there had not vanished today either. She had letters of support from various nobles who were positively alarmed at the appropriation of her house and the precedent it established. Truthfully though, her heart wasn’t entirely in that fight. If she won, where would the wounded men who filled her house be sent? Besides, she had only so many hours in each day. Laurinquë wrung out the cloth and sat at her desk with a sigh.

She glanced over the papers there without seeing them. Her mind was filled with the desperate images she had witnessed over the past week. Refugees had flooded Fornost, hungry, bereft, holdless and empty handed. There had been a small riot around a bakery in a poorer part of the city only 3 days ago. The King had no choice but to send soldiers to quell it, which made no sense to Laurinquë at all. Instead, she mustered what food and blankets she had in the stables and sent that.

The riot had settled, the streets were still filled with people disconnected and afraid. The tension in Fornost was growing with each day. Yet, as she trundled with the wagon to and fro from the poorer areas back to the stables, she wondered if it was grim here in Fornost, how must Caritas fare? Rumours swirled. Some speculated that Fornost was to be abandoned, that enemy forces were closing in and the King was planning to flee before the city was besieged. Certianly, if they were put under siege, the city could not withstand for long. There just weren’t enough supplies. How many would die? She shivered to think of it. It would be the most vulnerable first, the elderly, the young, the unwell. Disease would creep through the streets on hunger’s heels. 

No, she would not believe that rumour. That way lay despair. But nor could she believe the other rumour that the war was going fabulously well. She saw the stream of wounded herself, and she knew that conscription was being considered to replace casualties – an act of last resort surely for any monarch. And somewhere, in the midst of all this was Caritas and his brethren. It was hard work to keep fear at bay, and she did not always succeed. Her fingers shook as she lit the candle in the fading dusk and she sat and stared at the flame for time she did not count. Then, she sighed heavily and picked up the top sheet, a list of recently donated supplies she had wheedled from Rian’s husband no less. It was likely unworthy of her, but a grim sense of satisfaction danced in her stomach as she reviewed the entries on the page.

Laurinquë was smiling faintly with that very satisfaction when a tap came at her window. She looked up and found a face there, a young man she did not recognise. He looked weary beyond belief. Laurinquë recovered from her initial surprise, rose and opened the window to the youthful night.

_”Lady Laurinquë? You must be. You’re just like he said.”_ The man swayed and leant his weight against the window sill.

_”Who are you and why are you in my… The Exchequer’s garden?”_ Laurinquë asked. 

She brought the taper up to better see him and only then realised that he was injured. She set the candle down in a hurry, climbed through the window skirts and all and bundled the man around and into the house. Within five minutes, she had him in front of a healer who tended his wounds. With the lanterns to assist her, she stood quietly by and marked that the man was dressed as a Ranger. 

_”Don’t go, please Lady Laurinquë,”_ the youth said around the healers.
_”I won’t,”_ she replied firmly, and chose a place out of the way to remain. 

After cleaning and stitches, bandages were applied and the medics bustled on to the next one. The room cleared. The young man’s eyes were closed but he was breathing easier. Laurinquë stood, watching and wondering what was so dire to bring this man to her window. Was Caritas hurt? Dead? She felt sick to her stomach. Please, not dead. When his eyes opened again, Laurinquë looked pale.

_”Do you have family in Fornost?”_ she asked, remembering herself after a moment. He nodded.

_”I’m Carmais.”_ he said simply. Laurinquë poured out some water, needing something to occupy herself with, and helped Carmais to drink it slowly.

_”I’ll send word for them, so that they know you are well Carmais,”_ she said and watched him smile with gratitude. Damn, he looked so young – and familiar from the last batch she had seen off with Caritas! Laurinquë let him rest, her fear gnawing at her until she thought she’d explode. When his eyes opened again, he found her chewing her lower lip and staring fixedly at her knees as she sat beside his stretcher. She was pretty, he thought, and very scared. Laurinquë felt him staring and couldn’t wait any longer.

_”Why were you looking for me, Carmais?”_

_”I have a letter for you. It was in my coat,”_ he said. Laurinquë rose and pulled it out. Sure enough, a folded piece of paper with her name on it. Laurinquë stared at it levelly.

_”Do you know what it says, Carmais?”_ she asked. He shook his head as emphatically as a man could lying down.

_”No way. Caritas would have my hide if I read his letter,”_ Carmais replied. The very mention of Caritas’ name was a relief. But all the talking was tiring work and Carmais was struggling to remain awake. Laurinquë whispered her thanks to the sleeping man and quietly left. Her head was spinning and she clutched the letter tightly in her hand. She lingered long enough to issue instructions for a messenger to be sent to Carmais’ family and sealed herself back in her little nook again.

She retrieved the candle from the sill, closed the window and sat down at the desk for a second time that night. Caritas’ letter was cradled in her hands. Laurinquë took a deep breath. Then, she carefully unfolded his letter.


----------



## Elora (Jun 5, 2006)

_Lady Laurinquë,

I am sending this back with the wounded, and Carmais will deliver it to you. I told him of you and he will hope to see you upon his return. I send it this way as I don't want it to be filled with lies to pass through the official post. I hope this finds you well and in good spirits. Your efforts are well appreciated here in the north, and also at my former post in the east. If you knew what has been taking place, it would shake even the foundations of the fortress of Fornost! The young boys, who marched away with me that day are no more. They are men now... the ones who are alive, with that first layer of hardness about them. Some are alive but will be returning to Fornost to either die or heal and be crippled. But it may come a day where they are the last defence of the Kingdom. 

As for myself, I have come through this threat with nary a physical scratch. Yet I am wounded too. When I was in the Weather Hills with the hardened men of the Eastern Watch, guys like Silvanis, Elendur, Kid... your brother Uinendil I mean. So many more, we had been living in the mud and heat, fighting and resting and passing long stretches of time in boredom, playing Tonk and winning and losing things of much and little worth. Some would die, but it was a sort of home. We would see the young men come in as replacements, but they were a few at a time, and we could watch out for them and teach them in the skills not learned in the training camps. But here it was different. I was a veteran amongst kids, one of a few in a cadre of experienced soldiers. I worried about what would come when battle hit, but I did not see one man waver. A few broke down when they found their lifelong friends lying lifeless, but it hardened them. They fought well, and will fight well. We had the day in the end, but it was so close to going bad that I...I really don't know how to say what I feel. You see, I was wounded inside. Seeing these young men fall about me, and some saving me from death from behind, it affected me in a way I have not been affected ever before. Yet I seal it inside and become evermore harder, something I have done for so long I don’t know how I become evermore harder. I feel like I will crack down the middle and fall in two directions, or maybe hold the pressure and explode like rocks that fall from a high mountain.

Lady Laurinquë, I did not know what to make of it at the time, and I was so calloused by my experiences that I did not let that tiny tingle affect me much. But your kindness when I was there found a way into this hardness, and I do not know what to make of it. Yet since I left, and especially now, I close my eyes and I see your eyes the day we parted. I drift in my thought and I see you cooking dinner at your home. I rest in the sun and some scent on the wind will remind me of that which I breathed when we parted. A leaf falls from a tree and wakes me as it brushed my forehead and I think of the gentleness of your kiss there. I hear your voice as you ask to write Silvanis about his beloved. I do not remember if I told you it would be ok to do, but I hope you did it. I don't think I could honestly tell him. I also hear your saying that you would be in Fornost unless war came to drive you out... these words filled me with resolve at the darkest point of battle! I hope the resolve of the city and the Kingdom does not fail or fall into complacency.

So I write this and my legibility may be hard as conditions are not the best for quill and parchment, but I have to say what I have written around throughout this letter. It is about that tingle in my gut. It is with me always, because I always find myself thinking of you. I have to hope that this letter does not forever end any friendship we may have in only two days of knowing each other, but I have to say that I cherish every moment I was around you. Leaving your place after dinner was a hard thing, but the right thing. I could not treat you as a woman of Rian's calibre, or of the sluts that fill the inns where soldiers stay. I have fallen in love with you. I hope this does not repulse you, but your coming into my life has awakened something I though long dead and gone. Yet how does a battle-scarred soldier like me say this to you lady Laurinquë, a fair and beautiful maiden? I do not know how, but to know you for even two days has blessed my life forever!. I look to see you again, but it looks like we will be here for some time yet.

I will write you again if you wish it, but for now I have to put away the quill and prepare it to go as they are going to be loading Carmais on the wagon that will return to you.

Take care of yourself dear lady Laurinquë for men like Carmias need you... I need you...

Your friend,
Caritas_

A quiet voice shaking with tears unshed answered him in the room many miles away, _”I need you too, Caritas.”_


----------



## Elora (Jun 5, 2006)

Laurinquë stared out at the night a long while and then re-read the letter again just to be sure she hadn’t imagined it. Yes, there it was, right there on the page. Laurinquë folded the letter up and tucked it into her bodice so that it might be close whilst she slept. And she did try to sleep. She tried very hard indeed to no avail. Every time she closed her eyes, she saw Caritas. That wasn’t anything new. She’d been living with that since he had left. But now with that came the deep ache. She wanted to tell him this herself, but a war stood between them. That damned war. Caritas’ words of the war haunted her. Well Fornost could crumble and vanish, but she’d no sooner lose her resolve than a fish would grow feathers. No war, and no Exchequer, was going to get the better of her! 

Laurinquë arose early the next morning feeling refreshed. Amazing what bloody minded determination could do for a woman. She looked in on Carmais on her way out, found that he was resting well, and marched herself directly to the Exchequer who was quite put out to find his morning started with one of the more intractable and unreasonable members of the court’s nobility. And this morning, she really had a bee in her bonnet, he discovered to his further displeasure. She wanted more money, for the Rangers no less, and rattled off tales of streams of wounded and dead who had given all they good for the defence of realm and King and Fornost and the Exchequer was duty bound, morally bound under monarch and the Valar to offer them succour!

_”Madam! I can assure you…”_ He blustered at her, trailing off as he tried to remember what he had already assured her of over the past 20 minutes. He was pacing, and she was following him. Following him, like a hound on the scent!

_”Sir! I can assure you that I will take my claim to the King if I must!”_

Well, how dare she threaten him like that! The Exchequer said as much, indignant as shook his finger at her. She did not back down, harridan that she was. When Laurinquë bundled out of there, at a hurry just in case the Exchequer had a sudden change of mind or stumbled on a new loop hole he could wriggle through, she had more supplies to deal with the wounded Caritas had said would be coming. The coming days were busy. Wounded arrived, but she was prepared for them thanks to Caritas, and more lived. Carmais’ family took him under their wing, but he was often seen hanging about the place. Rangers and soldiers alike, he took to finding out if they had family in Fornost and if so, seeking them out. And, what’s more, there were more supplies to send back. More supplies than men, as families realised and gave what they could to the effort. And, Laurinquë had two letters to write – one to a man she had never met and one to man that had already left an indelible mark upon her life.

Laurinquë sat down the night before the supplies and men were to set out again, in front of a blank piece of paper and with a mind that was anything but blank.

_Dearest Caritas,

Gravely wounded you must be indeed if you believe anything you have written of could repulse me! Rather let me say that you have given me cause to hope again!

I do not know best what to say, or rather how to best set which words to this paper. There is so much I wish to tell you, and yet when it comes to the writing I find the words flee into the dark fastness of my mind. But, then, it has occurred to me now that you perhaps are familiar with some of my peculiarities.

Know that I have given young Carmais a letter for Silvanis. He tells me that he knows someone who will be returning to Silvanis’ company who can be trusted to delivery it true. It has been a boon to have him about these past days. He has done great service here, and I have little to repay him with save my thanks and commendations on his behalf to you. I am sure Camais will tell you of what he has seen here… the hospice that the Exchequer has caused to grow up in this house now, and of the refugees and unrest that huddles in the streets. Fornost is much changed, and this house with it, and yet I cling to what I can here as I must, as we all must. We will endure.

When he first arrived and said you had sent him, I must admit that I was frantic with fear. I thought you wounded, or worse. In the time that the healers tended to Carmais, I had concocted a dozen wild schemes to go and find you, to see if I could cheat death with a faster horse. But all that was before I read your letter.

How can I say this? Always, you come first of my thoughts. Always, Caritas. I find myself wondering after how you fare, and if I will see you again, and also what may be different now if we had chosen differently in the time we shared. You do me a great honour, my lord, to accord me such care when already your heart must be burdened so by the care of others. I have cursed this war before, and now I do so again because it is war that is our mistress both rather than our hearts. Ah, I had best say it, though I am sure a proper lady should not speak so plainly… I love you, Caritas.

There, I have said it! I do not know what the future holds, but I will not walk into it with this a secret thing buried within me. And, too, I hope… to see you again. Ah, I hear and see you everywhere Caritas. I miss your very presence at my table or by my side as I walk the uneasy streets. I miss your smile. I have spent far too much time for my own good wondering if I should have been bolder when I had the chance. But then, if I had like as not I would be regretting that too. For I am not worldly-wise like Rian is and would have been clumsy with such things.

Ah, listen to me… a woman’s ramblings when you have war to see to. I will await you here, in Fornost, and if you wish we may speak of this further then. A season for all things, so they say. This is our Spring, may it be so, Caritas.

You have brought me warmth and comfort unlooked for. Always shall this door remain open to you and yours, whether I own it or the Exchequer! And so I send to you my love, and these supplies and my word that I shall wait in Fornost until the bones of this city crumble with the years.

Damn these tears! They blur the ink so and I have not time to write this out again. I send to you my hope, my lord. May the Valar be kind to us. Ah, one last thing, lest I forget. There is word that the King is planning to send a delegation out to review troops around Fornost, a morale boost I suppose. But what would a woman know of such warlike things? I am doing what I can to extend this delegation to the Rangers as well as the soliders, for do we all not need to take what heart we may? A trifle, I know, but something – just as this is.

I beg of you, return to Fornost well and hale. I could not bear to lose you as well.

Faithfully yours, my Lord Caritas_

Laurinquë signed her name and then read the letter, chewing her lower lip. It did not do him justice, but she had no more time. She took up small knife and with it plucked a fall of golden curls to tuck into the letter. Laurinquë folded the letter and pressed it to her a long moment. Then, she set it aside and began work on Silvanis’.

After three crumpled attempts, Laurinquë decided it was best to try a different way. So instead she wrote:

_My Lord,

Forgive the boldness of writing you unsolicited. I do so on the behalf of another, and am not customarily so lacking in civility. My name is Laurinquë and my brother served with the company of Caritas. I believe he was known as the Kid, or so I have been told of those who served with him.

Caritas has told me that you are known to each other, and it is for Caritas that I write to you now of Rian. I am given to understand that you seek word of your beloved, and I know Rian in a measure. Our paths cross on occasion, though our lives and roads are very different. Caritas told me that you sought news of Rian and I offered to offer what you seek. It does not come easily.

Rian lives well, better than most in this city if I am honest, so you need not fear for her on that count. But, many things have changed over the years since last you were here. Rian no longer lives in her father’s house. It grieves me to tell you that she has been married some years now, and has a family of her own to care for. Though accounts are that it no happy marriage, perhaps even a political marriage and no more, she is well cared for and wants for nothing. Nor is she short of admirers. So you may see that Rian is both secure and amply loved. And, I suppose it could be said that she supports this war in her own particular fashion, though I do not believe it is an honourable fashion.

I do not know if that is of any comfort to you. It seems to me that perhaps knowing she is well is some small relief and Caritas spoke well of you, and so you are a good man and so be glad of this in some way. There is nothing served in further comment on Rian’s life, for I fear I have nothing charitable to say and it would not be right to speak ill of her to you. It is not my place to cast aspersions upon her character. I am certain that the qualities that endeared her to you those years ago survive in some way even now.

I seek your pardon for bringing such tidings to you. I would that the news could be fairer, my lord. I do not expect your pardon to be granted and will understand any ire you may bear towards me.

Yet, if there is some way I may remedy this ill, you have but to ask.

Regretfully

Lady Laurinquë Apsallon of Fornost._


There, it was done... for good or ill, but in the truth she could only hope lay good.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 8, 2006)

The fighting was intense in the North Downs for some days as the Dúnedain weeded out the remnants of the hillmen that had infiltrated. Angmar's plan of a swift and surprising victory fell to ruin with the sweeps of the horsemen across the steppes to the east cutting off his reinforcements. Without the armies of orcs, they could not keep the pressure on. The hillmen, adept at movement and battle in the rough country of Rhuadur, would evade and strike, and would for a long time be a concern for the Dúnedain. For weeks the horsemen rode tirelessly about, finding pockets of men moving in stealth in the night. This all took its toll on the Dúnedain, but they had held the field once again. The wounded which for a week flooded into Fornost dropped off to only a few, and word from the north and east was that their defenses were secured.

With this news things became less tense in the city of Fornost, and life seemed to return more to normal there. The high court of King Araphant was busy, and Prince Arvedui was appointed to see how supply was being handled. For some words had come to the King of administrative mis-appropriation of funds and supplies. The Prince got to work on it that day. He also called for a review of the troops, and he visited the dispensaries where the wounded were being treated. The Prince had grave concerns about their strength in manpower. Arthedain could not suffer too many more assaults like that which had come so close to overrunning their lands. They needed to prepare for siege of Fornost, but to do so without inciting panic. He had an idea, but he was going to go see again the wounded.


In the North Downs, Caritas was given a promotion to lieutenant commander, and he remained there with the men he rode north with. He would not be returning to the east to the Weather Hills. Laurinquë's letter chased him around the North Downs for a couple weeks as he was promoted and moved. He was sent with a command of soldiers to the Emyn Uial, and had just set up a new watch when the letter was passed to him from one of the men. He had picked it up as they left, seeing the flowing script that called to Caritas. But he didn't know where it was stowed until they got settled. This letter from Laurinquë he would read every night before he tried to sleep. He wished that he was in Fornost, in her arms and gazing into her eyes. But this assignment so far away, farther north where the wind blows cold had taken him even farther away. It would have been a part of him before... before he met Laurinquë. How could she feel so for him? How was it that a chance meet at an inn had brought them so close? He did not care to think of it much, but instead hoped to find reason to return to Fornost. But since he had already been sent back from the east, and their manpower was such as it was, he would have to be severely wounded to return any time soon, so he thought it best to return to Laurinquë whole in due time. So he wrote again, hoping someday to be able to send it to her.....

Silvanis rode about the steppes between the North Downs and the Ettenmoors. Elendur had returned to the Weather Hills and his command. The weeks were spent getting ready for the next assault, but it never did come. The men on the Eastern Watch worked on their defenses and new men came to re-enforce them. there, Elendur found a letter to Silvanis, but had no way of getting it to him. He would hold it for now, because even though Silvanis was in the north, he was still assigned to his command.

Silvanis thought little of the world. He was immersed into this war. Rumor and whisper would pass, saying that he was reported dead, and he had to wonder what Rían thought if this word had come to her? Maybe that was why she hasn't written? He could not now be bothered with that thought. He had been given command of the remnant of horsemen, and soon he would get back to his post in the east. 

That was until his party pursued a stealthy band of hillmen well to the north, and they encountered the heavy fogs that would roll down from Forochel.... 

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_*Edit on May 21 2021: Due to someone usurping part of this thread title for their own stuff they posted here, I've changed the name of this title, and will not share any more of my work on this site. I will provide links to my work on AO3 and Many Paths To Tread and LOTR Fanatics where one's works are respected and protected. Namarie.*_


----------

